# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  doktori i sestre u vinogradskoj

## @@novamama@@

Drage rode znam da ima već sličnih tema, ali ovu sam morala posebno istaknuti!!!
Naime rodila sam 08.07.07. u vinogradskoj, i moram posebno pohvaliti sve doktore i primalje koji su prisustvovali mojem porodu. Daklem porod su mi vodili vrlo mladi DR. IVAN BRLIČIĆ, i isto mlada PRIMALJA KARMELA,odmah po dolasku sam dr. naglasila moju želju za prirodnim porodom, i da me obavještavaju o svemu kaj rade, oboje su moje želje u potpunosti ispoštovali, a ljubaznosti i pažljivosti i dr a posebno primalje nije bilo kraja. Kod samog poroda(izgon)došla je u smjenu i primalja koju bi se usudila usporediti sa Barbarom iz Rijeke(barem koliko sam čitala o primalji Barbari)PRIMALJA BLAŽENKA, i DR.JANDRIĆ, koji me savršeno zašio(4-5 šavova)nit bolilo kasnije, nit će se išta vidjeti, a uz to me i nasmijavao dok me šivao(bila sam dosta uplašena-od šivanja, pa je valjda primjetio).

Hvala im još jednom svima jer su mi porod učinili lakšim, a uspomenu na isti u jako pozitivnom sječanju, i zato jer su poštovali moje želje.

Odjel babinjača nebih komentirala, s iznimkom SESTRE ZILE, koja obožava sve bebice.
PS. priču o porodu pišem kad mi bebač da više vremena

----------


## *andy*

Meni je Karmela takodjer bila odlicna. Jako su ljubazni bili.
A ima jedna m.sestra, neznam kako se zove, crna kovrcava kosa, naocale,...grozna je...bahata...jako!!

----------


## spajalica

je dr. jandric je pravi veseljak mada mi nije bio na porodu. a sestra zila je fakat jedina na koju se mozes osloniti za pomoc oko dojenja i cica, druge su   :Rolling Eyes:  , pogotove mlade. imam osjecaj da sto su mladje da su bahatije.

----------


## @@novamama@@

spajalica apsolutno potpisujem i ja bi isto tako napisala za odjel babinjača.

----------


## (maša)

ja rodila 07.04 u Vinogradskoj i porodili me dr. Bolanča i babica Ines i sve pohvale, mladi su, stalno se zezali, ispitivali jel mi treba šta, hrabrili....isto poštovali želju da me ne režu...  :Grin:  

sestre na odjelu kako koja, bila je jedna odlična al neznam kak se zove mogla bi biti Zila, a jedna je rudnici koja je ležala na čuvanjau olazila mjerit tlak tako da bi ušla ova bi dignula rukav, ova izmjerila tlak upisala u karton i izašla bez jedne jedine riječi...sestre sa dječjeg odjela nisu baš nešto....meni je čistačica gledala jel malac dobro uhvatio sisu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jaguar

drage mame!
ja sam takodjer rodila (evo,prije 6 dana) u Vinogradskoj, te moram pohvaliti primalju LIDIJU i sestru IRINU, te posebno mladog dr. BUTORCA koji me porodio u hipu i zasio da se stvarno nista ne vidi. Porod je bio relativno brz (ipak sam prvorotkinja), trajao je 3 sata, jedina sam bila u boxu (ispocetka), a poslije su samo dolazile zene....sve u svemu, jako sam zadovoljna i porodom i osobljem (ima 3 sestre koje su grozne), medjutim cure u sobi i ja smo vec unaprijed znale kad koja radi i dolazi!
sto se tice sestara koje nose bebice, stvarno su sve susretljive i drage, jer je moja Ema prefrigana i nece cicu (tj. pljuje bradavicu), pa sam konstantno imala problema sa pristekavanjem na nju. Zvala sam sestre da mi pomognu, i stvarno jedna ju je cak uspjela pristekat, dok su se druge fakat trudile, medjutim ova moja PIKICA je prava frajla i nece,pa nece....sve u svemu, SVE POHVALE BOLNICI VINOGRADSKOJ i OSOBLJU!!!!!!

----------


## Felix

> jer je moja Ema prefrigana i nece cicu (tj. pljuje bradavicu),


cestitam na bebici! nije ema prefrigana, daleko od toga. ona je samo naucena na bocicu kojom ju dohranjuju dok nije s tobom. ne svaljuj krivnju rodilista na vlastito dijete  :Wink:

----------


## Stijena

ja, na sreću ili nažalost ne znam imena babice koja me porađala ni svih sestara s kojima sam bila tamo u kontaktu. jedina svijetla točka tamo mi je dr. Bolanča koji me nažalost nije porađao, ali je vodio porod i šivao.
Moja babica je starija (čini mi se jedina takva tamo) - čim me vidjela nalegla mi je na trbuh i onda me još optužila da glumim da me boli (nakon 17 sati trudova) jer na ctg-u su samo blagi trudovi.
Sestre su kako koje, bilo je onih koje su željele pomoći oko dojenja koje je išlo katastrofalno jer ih konstantno dohranjuju (nama upropastilo dojenje), a jedna je bila posebno bahata u stilu tko će vam ga doma namještat.

----------


## Švedica

Rodila prije 2 tjedna isto u vinogradskoj. 
Ja sam potrefila super ekipu na porodu, objašnjavali su mi svaki postupak, držali me konstantno pod nadzorom a opet mi davali dovoljno mira i privatnosti. Bili su stvarno profesionalni i korektni. Pred izgon su me moralno nabrijavali jer već nakon 17 sati provedenih u boxu nisam znala kak se zovem, i da me nisu tako bodrile vjerovatno bi porodu morao prisustvovat i psihijatar   :Grin:   !
Dječje sestre...hm..kako koja...Jedna mi je isčupala malu sa cice - doslovno! - kad je bilo vrijeme da ih odnesu, a bilo ih je par koje su me već jako dobro zapamtile da ih stalno molim za pomoć i uvijek su mi lijepo pomogle, čak su znale reći da ih samo zovem ako zatrebam pomoć! Tako da svakome toplo savjetujem da ih bez ustručavanja vučete za rukav ako ste neiskusni s dojenjem! Ja sam znala zvonit i 3 puta u jednom podoju i rado su mi pomogle!
Veliki minus za zamjenika šefa odjela - kad ga jednom na viziti nisam dočekala skinutih gača neugodno je iskomentirao da zar će bolničko osoblje mjenjati procedure radi jedne pacijentice!!! Fuj! Sram ga bilo! Poslije sam ga još čula u par navrata kako se jako ružno odnosi prema stažistima, jednom je čak i psovao (čula na svoje uši!)

----------


## jaguar

Svedica?

jesi bila u sobi br. 11 mozda?

----------


## @@novamama@@

> Rodila prije 2 tjedna isto u vinogradskoj. 
> Ja sam potrefila super ekipu na porodu, objašnjavali su mi svaki postupak, držali me konstantno pod nadzorom a opet mi davali dovoljno mira i privatnosti. Bili su stvarno profesionalni i korektni. Pred izgon su me moralno nabrijavali jer već nakon 17 sati provedenih u boxu nisam znala kak se zovem, i da me nisu tako bodrile vjerovatno bi porodu morao prisustvovat i psihijatar    !
> ...


Švedica, baš mi je drago da ti je na porodu bila dobra ekipa   :Kiss:

----------


## Švedica

> Svedica?
> 
> jesi bila u sobi br. 11 mozda?


Jesam! Znamo se?!   :Grin:

----------


## jaguar

ti i ja smo jedine bile prvorotkinje u sobi (Emilija,ne?)....bilo mi je full bed kad si otisla...cak sam te ispratila do izlaza,ak se sjecas...(luda Zagorka) ...
Davorka (kaj joj je mali bil na 4-om katu je isla isti dan ko i ja doma ....Jasna kaj je bila nasuprot tebe je isla par dana ranije doma i tak...) ja sam ti rodila u subotu 28.7. u 4.45 h ujutro / ludiloooooo....
kak ti je mala? nadam se sve ok! pristekavanje ide? hehe

ostaj mi dobra....

----------


## Marca

Ja planiram roditi u vinogradskoj ako me ne čopi tak na brzinu pa ne završim u nekom rodilištu koje je bliže. Zanima me kaj ste trebale ponjeti sa sobom u bolnicu (za sebe i bebu)?

----------


## jaguar

Marca!

ja sam ti si sama napravila spisak kaj mi sve treba za bebu (odjeca,namjestaj + oprema za bolnicu)

ovo je moj spisak>

TORBA (za bolnicu) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

papiri od trudnoće i zdravstvena knjižica
2 – 3 spavaćice (naprijed sa gumbima i što većim prorezom da možeš nesmetano dojiti)
grudnjak za dojenje (Muller u City Centru)
papuče
natikače za tuširanje (japanke ili nešto da ne pokupiš gljivice u bolnici) 
ogrtač ili tzv. šlafruk
čarape (3 kom)
2 veća ručnika za tuširanje i 3 manja za lice i ruke
krema za ruke
Plivasept (sredstvo za dezinfekciju ruku - STERILNO) 
5 paketa Vir 80 uložaka ili Veo specijal uložaka (ima u DM-u) oni imaju mrežicu po sebi kako se rana ne bi upalila i da te ne bude žuljalo i smetalo
1 paket velikih običnih Always uložaka - da ne procuri kroz Vir uloške, no to ovisi da li ćeš moći stavljati zbog rane
2 paketa jednokratnih gaćica – jako su praktične, upotrijebiš ih i baciš, da ne moraš uništavati svoje gaće (ljekarna)
wc papir (što mekši) barem 3 role
vlažne maramice za ruke
Domestos maramice za brisati školjku (da ne pokupiš neke bakterije u bolnici)
jastučići za grudnjak (ima ih u DM-u)
štitnik za bradavice (ukoliko ćeš imati problema sa bradavicama i dojenjem) -ljekarna
čaša
sok ili voda (mala flašica sa sisaljkom je lakša za rukovati odmah poslije poroda)
četkica za zube
kaladont
češalj
šampon + regenerator 
nešto za tuširanje (najbolje dječje, no ranu je najbolje ispirati mlakom vodom)
krpica za tuširanje
nekakvi krekeri ili keksići
labelo
punjač za mobitel
1-2 gaze za bebu (u slučaju ako bude bljucala)

----------


## Marca

Hvala puno!!!

----------


## jaguar

nemas na cemu!!!!

i sretno.....

pa-pa

----------


## Rency

od mene sve pohvale dr.Jandriću koji je zakon,on me  porodio i sivao i nasmijavao   :Grin:  stvarno sve pohvale,na prijamu mi je bio dr.Bolanča za kojeg mogu reci isto sve naj naj,od babica pamtim Željku isto sve naj naj za nju,
a odjel onak... i nije bas bajno al dobro prezivjela sam tih tri dana

----------


## Leta

Evo mene dosadne opet.
I to samo zato da i ovdje nakačim hvalospjev dr. Jandriću   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

jaguar vidim stavila si u popis svoje spavaćice
što se sad smiju nositi svoje u Vinogradsku

----------


## spajalica

mislim da su onako postali malo labaviji na to, ili ih rodilje/trudnice ignoriraju. naime tamo ima puno trudnica koje hodaju u svojim spavacicama, a i majki koje nogu ici doma ali su im beb u "centru" pa leze na odjelu. uglavnom one sve vise manje imaju svoje spavacice/pidzame. ja sam imala jednu za svaki slucaj, a kako sam rodila za vikend, pa je bila malo kriza s njihovim za vrijeem posjeta sam se prosetal u svojoj i niko mi nista nije rekao. tako su i cure u sobi, uglavnom kombinirale svoje i njihove jer je bilo vruce a njihove su fakat zgodnije za dojenje.

----------


## ronin

A,tako!

Ja sam vidjela u La Redoute katalogu simpa spavaćice do koljena predviđene baš za dojenje!

----------


## jaguar

da...meni nikad niko u bolnici nije prigovorio kaj imam svoju spavacicu,a non stop sam bila u njima,osim prilikom poroda i poslije (2 dana) kad sam dosta krvarila,pa zakaj da zmazem svoje,nek sam lijepo njihove nosila / / (fuj me bilo)....mada...ja sam ti komad zene i meni je svaka njihova bila mala,tj.tiskala me u grudima jer nemaju dosta veliki prorez ....sve u svemu,nosis kaj stignes!

----------


## ira.iray

Takoder se pridruzujem pohvalama Vinogradske, doktorima /cama, sestrama. Posebno jednoj mladoj dragoj sestri Irini, ali ne znam da li je još tam..  :Smile:

----------


## jaguar

je,Irina je jos tam! meni je puno pomogla...slatka mala....

----------


## ronin

Irina je definitivno najbolja i najčovječnija osoba koju ja od tamo pamtim.  :Smile:

----------


## Ora

> Drage rode znam da ima već sličnih tema, ali ovu sam morala posebno istaknuti!!!
> Naime rodila sam 08.07.07. u vinogradskoj, i moram posebno pohvaliti sve doktore i primalje koji su prisustvovali mojem porodu. Daklem porod su mi vodili vrlo mladi DR. IVAN BRLIČIĆ, i isto mlada PRIMALJA KARMELA,


Sestra Karmela je jedna famozna osoba...puna pozitive i smirenosti  :D 

*novamama* i ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj 08.07.2007. :D   :Love:   u koje vrijeme si rodila, ako smijem postaviti pitanje?   :Grin:

----------


## @@novamama@@

u 8:30 ujutro u Nedjelju, bila sam u sobi br 12, ak se nismo upoznale, onda smo se sigurno srele na odjelu babinjača  :Smile:

----------


## Ora

> u 8:30 ujutro u Nedjelju, bila sam u sobi br 12, ak se nismo upoznale, onda smo se sigurno srele na odjelu babinjača


Ja sam rodila u 08:55, reci mi je si li možda bila u boksu 1?

----------


## Ora

> u 8:30 ujutro u Nedjelju, bila sam u sobi br 12, ak se nismo upoznale, onda smo se sigurno srele na odjelu babinjača


Ja sam rodila u 08:55, reci mi je si li možda bila u boksu 1?

----------


## Leta

jel smijem opet biti padobranac? 
meni su puno koristili oni čepovi za uši od voska. rodila po zimi pa su radijatori grijali 100 na sat - zrak suh = svi hrču ko drvosječe.
ja bez ohropaxa sigurno ne bih zaspala. pa bih se tamo prešetavala ko zombi   :Grin:   ovako sve 5, nudila sam i cimericama

----------


## (maša)

ovov moram zapamtit za drugi porod   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  al ozbiljno....jedna je dosta hrkala   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Kristiana

Pridružujem se pohvalama. Mene je 18.08. porodio dr.Grbavac i moram priznat da je bio super. Isto tako mlada babica kojoj ne znam ime.

----------


## spajalica

> jel smijem opet biti padobranac? 
> meni su puno koristili oni čepovi za uši od voska. rodila po zimi pa su radijatori grijali 100 na sat - zrak suh = svi hrču ko drvosječe.
> ja bez ohropaxa sigurno ne bih zaspala. pa bih se tamo prešetavala ko zombi    ovako sve 5, nudila sam i cimericama


nisam roodila u zimu, ali oba puta sam nosila cepice za usi. prvi put me spasili, a drugi put mi nisu trebali, ali cimerici jesu. smetalo je lupanje sudja ujutro iz kuhinje. a ko zna mozda sam ja hrkala   :Razz:

----------


## Leta

evo viš, nisam jedina frikuša koja misli na takve detalje   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## spajalica

:Love:

----------


## Anemona

Vidim da je tema već "stara", ali želim se pridružiti pohvalama Vinogradskoj bolnici i njezinom osoblju. Trudnoću sam vodila kod dr.Košec, koja je bila sjajna i vrlo profesionalna. Sam porod bio je super, sve moje želje su ispunili bez prigovora (bez dripa, bez lijekova, bez epiduralne, koju su mi na moje čuđenje odmah ponudili), vjerojatno bih prošla i bez epi, ali smo morali požuriti porod jer se djetetu omotala pupčana vrpca oko vrata. Morala bih zahvaliti jednoj mladoj doktorici, ima crvenkastu kratku kosu i naočale, sitnije je građe, pa ako netko zna kako se zove neka javi.   :Love:   Na odjelu babinjača svi doktori i sestre su bili sjajni, odgovarali su na sva moja pitanja, kojih je bilo puuuuno, sestre su pomagale oko dojenja, mogla sam imati svoje spavačice, a i bebu su mi dodatno nosili na dojenje u dogovoru s prekrasnom pedijatricom dr.Tumbri, za koju također imam same pohvale. Nakon što sam došla kući još sam se nekoliko puta s njom čula vezano za bebu, uvijek me je rado savjetovala.  :Heart:  Sve u svemu jedno divno iskustvo, a koliko vidim danas je to dosta rijetko.

----------


## Anemona

Samo da dodam, sretni otac je cijelo vrijeme bio uz mene, od kad sam stigla u rodilište, sama sam obavila samo pripremu koja je trajala cca 15 minuta, pozvali su ga čim sam zatražila (znači odmah) i uopće nas nisu ometali u boksu, mogli smo se na miru koncentrirati na trudove, a ako bi imali kakvih nedoumica doktori bi stigli na prvi poziv. Da napomenem bio je produženi vikend i ogromna gužva, u roku od 5 sati rodilo se preko 10 beba, ali to nije umanjilo učinkovitost i ljubaznost doktora i sestara.  :Smile:

----------


## blondie

kaj sad daju epiduralnu u vinogradskoj?

----------


## Anemona

Meni su epiduralnu nudili nekoliko puta, bez da sam pitala. Došao mi je anesteziolog na razgovor i doktorica i donjeli su mi brošuru gdje su objašnjene prednosti i mane epiduralne. Baš sam bila iznenađena. :shock:  Odbila sam. Poslije sam u nekoliko navrata pomislila, a gdje mi je pamet bila.  :Laughing:

----------


## (maša)

> kaj sad daju epiduralnu u vinogradskoj?


da, po novom imaju svog anesteziologa.....kad sam ja rađala prije 5 mjeseci nisu ga imali...

----------


## jaguar

epi možeš dobit u Vinogradskoj kad poželiš....
OSIM
u vrijeme godišnjih odmora!

stoga je najbolje biti trudnica po zimi!

 :Smile: 

a za vrijeme godišnjih,imaju određeni dan kad je anesteziolog tamo-
npr. u 15 dana jednom!

----------


## Anemona

Onda sam ja slučajno nabasala na anesteziologa. Bilo je ljeto i praznik (produženi vikend). :?

----------


## zumbulmama

I ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj. Ne sjećam se imena doktora (prošlo je 2 godine), ali osoblje je super, posebno sam zahvalna sestri Zili koja me dolazila masirati u 2 ujutro kako ne bih dobila zastoj mlijeka i upalu. Kad sam se požalila par sati nakon poroda da teško dišem, nakon 15 minuta dovezli su EKG aparat da me pregledaju.
Sad sam se sjetila: porodio me dr Bolanča (visoki crni s naočalama) i najbolje od svega: pošto mi zbog prethodnog carskog nisu smjeli dati ništa protiv bolova, dr Bolanča je MM-u pokazao akupresurnu točku na mojim leđima gdje me MM masirao za vrijeme trudova. Smanljilo ni bol za 50 % !! :D

----------


## Zeko1

meni je bila babica mislim da se zove marica. starija je i meni je bila izvrsna. zanima me ima li još netko iskustvo s njom jer mi se čini da inače ne ostavlja takav dojam

----------


## mina

Ja dvaput rodila u Vinogradskoj i oba puta zadovoljna brzinom, nerezanjem, ljubaznošću...   :Smile:  

Oba puta ekipa za 10, mladi, zabavni, ugodni, onako možeš s njima na ti, opuštena atmosfera...

Dr. Bolanča koji je pokazao MMu kako i gdje da masira leđa, zezao se i babica Irina koja me super vodila- govorila kad da tiskam i nije me dala rezati   :Heart:  , 

Dr. Knezić, dr. kojoj nisam zapamtila ime i babica Andrea koja je dovela kolegice da mi stave tople obloge i masiraju međicu, naravno opet bez rezanja...  :Heart:  

I naravno od beba sestra Zila i jedna simpa, malo okruglija sestra svjetle kose  :Heart:

----------


## Haydi

Po ne znam koji put već čitam ovaj topic. Trudna sam 32 tjedna i odlučila sam roditi u Vinogradskoj. Zanima me je li koja od vas rodila tamo nedavno i kakva su iskustva (epiduralna, drip, što ste nosile sa sobom, liječnici, sestre...)  :Saint:

----------


## lasica

rodila u vinogradskoj i par mjeseci ležala tamo.opći dojam nikad više.sestre za bebe i pedijatrice sve odreda osim zile treba zatući i zbrisati sa lica zemlje.ne šalim se.
osoblje koma.par sestara je bilo ok,no većina je samo pušila u čajnoj kuhinji i bila totalno nezainteresirana i bahata,te neprofesionalna.o higijeni istih da ne pričam (dođe s kateterom izvučenim iz svog džepa ali ne u sterilnoj vrećici nego onako odmotanog i ugurava ga curi rukama koje nije oprala.on the second thought-zašto bi i prala ruke ili stavila rukavice kada je kateter ko zna koliko dugo ležao u džepu u njenoj kuti?)  :Rolling Eyes:  
doktori-kako tako.kao profesionalni i prije svega topla i ljudska bića ostali su mi: bolanča,grbavac,knezić,sambolić-rudman (tako nekako),jandrić (zakon je!)  :Heart:  , tučkar i onaj mali brlečić-no on mi se nije činio iskusan,no fakat se trudio i kaj nije znao je provjeravao.ostalo-katastrofa.posebno neka plava stažistica debilna koja je tamo napravila više štete od slona u staklarni u smislu medicinskih pogrešaka i evaluacija. a kad se tek sjetim one mutave košec koja ti ne da ni dijete vidjeti na uzv niti ti uopće ne govori ništa šta ti je i sl,a pregledava vaginalno ko lučki radnik...  :Nope:  
no velim,sve je ovo u granicama očajnog hrvatskog zdravstva,ali sestre za bebe,to je ISPOD SVAKE RAZINE (osim zile).

----------


## Ora

> Po ne znam koji put već čitam ovaj topic. Trudna sam 32 tjedna i odlučila sam roditi u Vinogradskoj. Zanima me je li koja od vas rodila tamo nedavno i kakva su iskustva (epiduralna, drip, što ste nosile sa sobom, liječnici, sestre...)


Ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj i ako Bog da još koje dijete, definitivno ću opet ići tamo roditi. 
*Moja iskustva su u potpunosti pozitivna*, od sestara, doktora do sestara i doktorica na neonatologiji. 
Bili su simpatični i ljubazni i apsolutno sam se sve uspjela s njima dogovoriti. Dapače toplo ti preporučam Vinogradsu  :Smile:

----------


## lasica

kad iz ove,dakle majčinske perspektive, razmišljam, svaka bolnica koja odvaja majku i dijete nakon poroda i na babinjačama spada pod grozotu.ne znam gdje mi je pamet bila kad sam išla tamo.mislim znam-svi su mi govorili da će mi nakon poroda biti teško nanašati svoje dijete,brinuti se o njemu...no,tek sam nakon poroda spoznala koliko je neprirodno ne biti sa svojim djetetom 0-24.nedavno sam otišla na sv. duh i to je doslovno sv. duh za bebe.milina.nakon poroda odmah dva sata na prsima,pa šivanje,i onda je non stop  s tobom.e to se traži,a ne ono slušanje beba u agoniji svaku noć u vinogradskoj i nafuravanje djeteta na podoj koje je prežderano sa (kršitelj koda)om.  :Nope:

----------


## Ora

*Lasica* - čitam te...pa zar si imala tako negativno iskustvo u Vinogradskoj? 
Totalna suprotnost od moga...baš mi je žao...
Što se Sv.Duha tiće ja pak tamo ne bi otišla niti pod razno. Dosta mojih prijateljica je tamo rodilo i reklo: NIKADA VIŠE!!! Pa ti misli...  :/

----------


## lasica

gle,nije samo loše ono konkretno loše,tipa nisu me dobro zašili na porodu isl. meni je bilo loše ponajprije zbog uvjeta boravka tamo (1 kupaona na sve rodilje,nema vode u sobama,jelo katastrofalno-npr.kisela paprika i 1 krumpir za večeru-pa hebote,daj mi jogurt ili kiflu, a ne kiselinu navečer,kreveti još gori itd.) no to mi spada pod jad hrvatskog zdravstva (inače,prozori na sobama su jako skupi i bolje da su uložili u rooming in nego potrošili na te prozore koji nikog ne zanimaju osim onoga koji je uzeo proviziju da ih postavi).druga stvar je što imam medicinsko zaleđe pa znam točno šta smiju,šta ne smiju i kako i kada-a to nisu radili,dapače...imam pak i pravno zaleđe preko obitelji,pa znam koja su moja prava kao pacijenta,to su tek masno kršili šakom i kapom.a najviše me smetao ODNOS.koji je bio hladan,ohol,s visoka i otresit.naravno ne od strane svih,ali od nekih.no,sve bi to oprostila da nije bilo neonatologije.to me fakat ?"#%$&&$ da ne idem sad u detalje.ali budem.baš želim onako u detalje napisati,samo što nikako da skupim toliko vremena u komadu,a i odmah me obuzme takav bijes koji me onda danima drži i utječe na sve oko mene.ali sama sam si kriva.
što se tiče sv.duha,i ja sam čula da su porodničari dosta loši tamo,ali zato 0-24 rooming in   :Heart:   i po jedna kupaona na 3 žene  8) fakat kad sam to vidjela u živo tako me neka istovremeno toplina ali i sjeta ulovila.toplina jer je to izgledalo onako kako bi to trebalo izgledati-da je majka od početka stalno sa djetetom,a sjeta kada sam se sjetila sebe i moje bebe koja je cijelu noć sama u kaveziću urlala i bivala šopana od strane sestre koja ima crno pod noktima.by the way-zgodna anegdota:idem ja dok sam čuvala trudnoću po hodniku,nisam mogla spavati,vrata sobe za bebe odškrinuta,a ona mala mlada plava rabijatna sestra šopa dječicu sa ISTOM BOČICOM.e to me fakat ras........a tek kad sam rodila pa mi je to došlo u sjećanje   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lasica

i da.imam ja dosta kolegica koje su rodile tamo i sve super.no one su tamo bile po 3 dana   :Grin:

----------


## Ora

Stvarno mi je žao što si imala loše iskustvo.

Što se tiće Sv. Duha njihov rooming je koma, ne znam jel to znaš. Moja prijateljica je to htjela i na kraju je bila totalno razočarana. Kaže da je ideja odlična, ali realizacija im je katastrofalna. Kaže da su bile ostavljene same, nigdje nikaga da im pomogne savjetom ili već čime...
Eto sve je to individualno.

U Vinogradskoj sada rade novu neonatologiju...tako da će im možda uvjeti biti bolji.
Moj je mali bio gore (već sam to spomenula) i kada sam nosila mlijeko gore (hranili su ga na sondu) moram priznati da su sestre bile super. Dopuštale su mi i više no što su u biti i smjele. Kada je bio u inkubatoru smjela sam ga maziti i posjetiti kada god sam imala potrebu, sve je bio samo stvar dogovora. Kada je izašao iz inkubatora i kada je išao na grudi bile su mi velika podrška i davale su mi odlične savjete. Doktorice sam izdavila tonom pitanja, vjeruj mi tonom jer općenito želim sve znati što se događa u mome životu, a kamoli kada se radi o mome djetetu...

Stvarno mi je žao...kao da smo bile na dva različita mjesta...

A jesi li se žalila?

----------


## lasica

vidiš,kako je to nevjerojatno.šogorici je bio super taj rooming in-rodila je prije dva tjedna.sve su joj pomagali i sl.a opet,jednoj curi čije je dijete završilo u inkubatoru puna dva tjedna u vinogradskoj nisu dali da uopće vidi dijete,makar kroz staklo,samo je smjela donijeti mlijeko i to je bilo to.žena je klečala na koljenima,molila ih danonoćno,mi smo s njom išle moliti,kao grupni pritisak,no ništa.bila na rubu samoubojstva jer od poroda nije vidjela sina,a odgovor je bio tipa "kada svinje polete vidjet ćete svoje dijete".  :Evil or Very Mad:  no,očito ih je neko naribao.puno nas se dogovorilo da pošaljemo žalbu na više instance jer smo zaključile da ako pošaljemo drito njima da će se zataškati i ništa od toga.čula sam da su poslije bili ljudi iz ministarstva i sanitarna,ali ne znam jel to zbog naše žalbe ili onako.no,ako je to promijenilo stvari na bolje super.
ja se u svakom slučaju neću odvažiti više provjeriti to.moja beba je otpuštena kao zdrava,no s obzirom na iskustvo s njima,odmah sam otišla na kompletni specijalistički pregled privatno.nalaz:dijete nema jedan bubreg razvijen,ešerihija u krvi (ja je nemam,pa je to došlo od njih),krvarenje u mozgu,deformitet vrata i kuka,itd.itd.PRE-strašno.o sebi da ne pričam-a isto otpuštena kao zdrava babinjača.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lasica

zaboravila sam pohvaliti dr. vukovića (nisam sigurna dal se tako zove točno,možda vukić-tako nekako).mladi,tamnokosi-on je bio jako ljubazan i optimističan,spasio je puno bebica.  :Heart:

----------


## elizabet20

ovo  uopce nije istina da donose site bebe jer ako se ljepo zamoli sestre da ti donesu bebu na podoj kad je gladna,donjet ce,jedino po noci i to stvarno ako vristi ce ju nahraniti...pedijatrica mi rekla..sto po meni nije i redu ali sta sad
kad gledas di bi stigli sa bi svaku zenu pitali kak hoce..
sto se tice higijene i svega ostalog lasica neznam jesi cula ili vidjela ostale bolnice di su doktori mesari,di te ne dozivljavaju ni 5 posto..di si za njih samo broj e vidis to u vinogr. nije tako!!!!!!!neznam sta ti ocekujes, znas da po tom  pitanju u hrv nema nijedne specijalizirane bolnice za to---zasto nisi isla van roditi recimo u austriju??


haydi  toplo ti  preporucam da odes roditi u vinogr..  ja nisam tamo bila samo 3 dana nego mjesec i 3 dana tako da znam malo vise o toj bolnici    :Love:

----------


## elizabet20

> kad iz ove,dakle majčinske perspektive, razmišljam, svaka bolnica koja odvaja majku i dijete nakon poroda i na babinjačama spada pod grozotu.ne znam gdje mi je pamet bila kad sam išla tamo.mislim znam-svi su mi govorili da će mi nakon poroda biti teško nanašati svoje dijete,brinuti se o njemu...no,tek sam nakon poroda spoznala koliko je neprirodno ne biti sa svojim djetetom 0-24.nedavno sam otišla na sv. duh i to je doslovno sv. duh za bebe.milina.nakon poroda odmah dva sata na prsima,pa šivanje,i onda je non stop  s tobom.e to se traži,a ne ono slušanje beba u agoniji svaku noć u vinogradskoj i nafuravanje djeteta na podoj koje je prežderano sa (kršitelj koda)om.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> kad gledas di bi stigli sa bi svaku zenu pitali kak hoce..


:shock:    :Mad:  




> neznam sta ti ocekujes,


:shock: 




> zasto nisi isla van roditi recimo u austriju??


Očito je očekivala drukčiji tretman.  :/

----------


## lasica

nisam išla roditi u austriju jer nemam toliko love i imala sam povjerenja u vinogradsku jer mi je cijela obitelj tamo rodila i generacijama rađa, i bila su ok iskustva.a i čitala sam na rodinom forumu uglavnom stvarno pozitivna iskustva.bila sam tamo skoro 4 mjeseca+oporavak 12 dana,znači da ipak imam puno više iskustva boravka od tebe,a i kao što sam rekla,medicinski sam obrazovana.ne znam baš da nisu šopali bebu jer kad ja još nisam imala mlijeka beba je bljuvala bijelu masu (izričito sam navela da obijam svaku dohranu pod cijenu svega i donijela im rodin letak,pa je to pedijatrica predamnom upisala na karton,no avaj),a meni kad je mlijeko došlo bilo je masno žuto i onda je beba bljuvala to,pa malo bijelo.ovisi šta je prije maznula.
no,očekivala sam profesionalnost prije svega,a to znači držanja hipokratove zakletve,zakona o zaštiti prava pacijenata i aplikaciju odgovarajućeg medicinskog postupka i znanja.očekivala sam informaciju kada ju zatražim,a tražila sam je svaki dan,dva puta-na jutarnjoj i večernjoj viziti.očekivala sam nešovinistički humor u rađaoni i uvredljive komentare na viziti glede nečijih vagina i ljepote cica.očekivala sam higijenu barem umjerenu-no baš sam glupa kad to očekujem od jedne bolnice,jel tako?nema opravdanja da je to tako svugdje,čistiti se mora,inače se traži nova čistačica.bila sam na odjelu na sv. duhu na babinjačama i bilo je zaista jako čisto i uredno,možda sam potrefila dan? osim toga,ja sam iznjela svoje mišljenje.jer je to bilo pitanje djevojke koja je postavila post.a što si ti iznjela,neka prosude drugi.over and out.

----------


## elizabet20

onda ocito nisi potrefila vrijeme..jer kad sam ja bila cistacice su cistile jedno 5 puta dnevno ,sestre su bile ljubaznr,, cak i ove sestre za bebe..
meni je sestre donosila bebu na zahtjev onda kad nije trebala bibi uz mene,osim ponoci i znam da ju nije sopala. btw,mojoj frendici je mali uvijek bio gladan,kad bi ga donjeli on bi urlao jer ona nema mlijeka..
mozda ti stvarno nisi imala srece taj put,neznam, mozda i znaci to kaj dodes preko veze.ali takvo pljuvanje po bolnici malo cudno,ne?

s obzirom da iznosis misljenje zeni koja treba roditi,trbala bi malo njeznije,zar ne?u protivnom ce mislit da ide na mucenje.nikada se nisam susrela sa ovakvim misljenjem..na merkur i petrovu da,to je tamo valjda normalno,vinogradska je uvijek bila ne dobrom glasu

----------


## mamma Juanita

stvarno nisam kompetentna za reći kako je danas, ali prije par godina, kada sam ja rodila u Vinogradskoj, bebe su i danju uredno šopali adaptiranim 
i vrlo često donosili na dojenje nahranjene (pa smo se tužno zezali da nam ih donose na spavanje a ne na hranjenje :/  ).
po noći, kad su mi grudi pucale i molila sam da mi daju dijete na dojenje, NISU mi je htjeli dati, nego su je hranile na bočicu.

jedini razlog -bolnički protokol.

žao mi je što tad odmah nisam i sebe i dijete pokupila iz bolnice.

tako da mislim da ovo što lasica piše nije stvar samo (ne)sreće, jer očito da se neke stvari sporo mijenjaju.
ali je isto tako očito da ne gledamo svi isto, jer nekima je takva praksa prihvatljiva, a nekima nije.
meni ni tada, kada Roda još nije niti postojala, je to bilo skroz neprihvatljivo i najgora frustracija na porodu (tj. nakon poroda).

što se mene tiče, više nema te sile kojoj bi dozvolila da me razdvaja od mog zdravog novorođenčeta i hrani adaptiranim pored mene žive i zdrave.

----------


## mamma Juanita

bdw, cure koje ste nedavno rodile, dal se još puši u wc-ima?

----------


## elizabet20

sve se promjenilo u vinogradskoj.dok nije otvoren novi wc nije se pusilo,nego su sestre pustale van na hodnik..sto je mini osobno bilo ruzni vidit trudnicu kak cika na hodniku,ali to je njen izbor,niko joj nemoze zabraniti!
sad se pusi u novim wc

----------


## mamma Juanita

ma to je katastrofa i znam da Vinogradska u tome na žalost nije jedina.
 pa u bolnicama se NIGDJE ne bi smjelo pušiti, to je i zakonom regulirano(tj. zabranjeno), POGOTOVO ne na odjelu  trudnica, babinjača i neonatologiji.

----------


## lasica

pušilo se sto na sat.to me strašno nerviralo,operem se friško i izađem u oblak dima i gotovo.a što očekivati kad je i osoblje je pušilo najčešće u čajnoj kuhinji,a po noći i u onoj sobi iza pulta. stvarno jadno.i još pazi,ovo je novo,toga nije bilo kad sam ja bila-sestra *pušta* pušiti trudnicu van?!  :shock: pa o čemu vam ja pričam.
ovo za protokol su i meni rekli kad mi je navrlo mlijeko po noći i jako su me bolile cicke pa sam ih molila da mi ga bar malo daju.
ma sama sam si kriva.bolnica je takva kakva je.pardon,ljudi su tamo takvi kakvi jesu.bila sam zelembač i nisam znala da mi to ne bude odgovaralo,prvi porod i plašenje pričama da ću biti krepana da podnesem rooming in blabla.sad bi se živa požderala kaj sam to slušala.svaku večer sam plakala kad smo bili odvojeni i mislila sam si kako je on sada sam i možda neutješno plače jer hoće svoju mamu.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  a mama,koza glupa,leži u sobi i plače s druge s strane zida zbog krive procjene/ošeg sistema bolničke organizacije.koji je to zločin,odvojiti majku i dijete već odmah po porodu.  :Sad:   već je i sam čin poroda totalno izmanipuliran i ovo bi ti bila kakva takva utjeha da si bar onda poslije stalno sa bebicom.
i moram to još upozoriti našu trudnicu ako se već odluči roditi tamo.sestre koje donose bebe ti vole čačkati po bebinim ustima da ti ga kao namjeste na cicu,ovo ono.e pa upozoravam te da niti jedna prije toga ne opere ruke-ako joj ne narediš.a diraju vrata i štekere i kvake i ko zna kaj-po bolnici.koji se peru-nikada (dok sam ja bila tamo ni jednom),a koristi ih mali milion ljudi dnevno.

----------


## lasica

elizabet20, ne znam zašto bi ti bilo čudno da neko ima drugačije mišljenje od tebe o vinogradskoj? to mi je totalno borgovski.a drugo,"prozivaš" me zbog kritiziranja propusta u vinogradskoj a sama veliš da su petrova i merkur klaonice i mesarne-na temelju čega?osobnog iskustva ili priča drugih?kako god i ti na neki način onda pljuješ.
ja sam ispričala svoju priču,onako kako sam je ja doživjela,vrlo šturo i nedovoljno argumentirano zbog prirode medija u kojem pišem.u svakom slučaju,drago mi je da vam je bilo dobro i da ste ušle u majčinstvo netraumatizirane.

----------


## Anemona

Haydi, moje je iskustvo isto pozitivno, imaš na "Pričama s poroda sve opisano", a i na ovoj temi sam ih več nahvalila i sestre i doktore i epiduralnu, sve 5. Što se tiče stvari, ja sam imala svoje spavačice, jer mi je bilo ugodnije, ali je bilo i dovoljno njihovih u ok stanju. 
Neophodno mi je bilo: ulošci, jednokratne gače, papuče, natikače za kupanje, ručnici, spavačice, puuuuno vode, donat Mg čini čuda za prvu stolicu, mobitel,..., ako te još što zanima pitaj.
Ja bih u Vinogradskoj ponovno rodila bez razmišljanja.  :Heart:

----------


## elizabet20

lasica,meni je zao svih zena koje su tada dozivjele neku vrstu traume,zalosti,ali mi je jako cudno da ti je tamo sve bilo katastrofa,ruzno,itd,da nemas niti jednu dobru rijec o nikome i nicemu tamo..
mogu ti reci da imam 20 godina,da sam takoreci balavica za to,i nisam znala sta me ceka.hvala bogu svi su bili susretljivi,super sam to prosla,i nisam se dala zaje..sto se tice ostalih bolnica nisam ih dalje opisivala jer nisam bila,zato ih i ne spominjem,nego sam u 2 rijeci citirala cure koje su mi tako rekle!

----------


## LuCy Lu

evo da se i ja prikljucim.evo za 23 dana ce moja Tara napuniti svoju prvu godinicu.
i ja sam rodila u vinog. porodili me dr.Bolanča i babica Željka i bilo mi je fenomenalno,MM je bio sa mnom na porodu i stvarno nam je bilo super.provela 9 dana tamo i probala kako je to kad si odvojen od djeteta tako dugooooooo) malaje imala jaku žuticu pa je zavrsila na 4katu
a to kaj djecu hrane sa adaptiranim mlijekom to me nije previse bunilo jer danas je moje dijete zdravo lijepo i veselo(ima 11kg visoka je 75cm) i kaj je naj važnije još je uvijek DOJIM.


nije mi jasno zasto radite takvu halabuku oko toga sto djecu dohranjuju.pa nisu nasa djeca bila jedina tamo (kad sam ja bila u rodilistu*20.11.06-29.11.2006* po danu se znalo roditi po 30-ero djece.pa kud bi došle sve te sestre da ispunjavaju svaku nasu želju a IONAKO SI TAMO SVEGA 3 DANA PA I TO PROGUTAŠ,i znas da ides doma nakon ta 3dana i da ces biti sama sa  svojim   :Saint:  .i da ces ga moci dojiti kad želis i NARAVNO AKO ŽELIŠ.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> a to kaj djecu hrane sa adaptiranim mlijekom to me nije previse bunilo jer danas je moje dijete zdravo lijepo i veselo(ima 11kg visoka je 75cm) i kaj je naj važnije još je uvijek DOJIM.


eh da, ali to u praksi uvijek tako ne funkcionira.
znam prekonekoliko mladih mama kojima je to nadohranjivanje u bolnici potpuno zeznulo dojenje.
a cure na sos telefonu sigurno ih znaju i puno više.
zapravo, trebaš osim upornopsti imati i sreću, koju si ti eto imala, ali neke nemaju, pa im ta bolnička navika hranjenja na bočicu bebi totalno poremeti dojenje, napravi konfuziju bradavica, jer je tehnika sisanja potpuno različita.
osim toga, na bočicu curi brže i bez napora, pa neke mame nemaju sreće i bebe im kasnije odbijaju dojku, jer su se "navukle" na bočicu.




> nije mi jasno zasto radite takvu halabuku oko toga sto djecu dohranjuju.pa nisu nasa djeca bila jedina tamo (kad sam ja bila u rodilistu*20.11.06-29.11.2006* po danu se znalo roditi po 30-ero djece.pa kud bi došle sve te sestre da ispunjavaju svaku nasu želju a IONAKO SI TAMO SVEGA 3 DANA PA I TO PROGUTAŠ,i znas da ides doma nakon ta 3dana i da ces biti sama sa svojim  .i da ces ga moci dojiti kad želis i NARAVNO AKO ŽELIŠ.


pročitaj ovo http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2296

moje dijete je zbog tih par dana nadohranjivanja u bolnici razvilo alergiju na kravlje mlijeko koja se povukla tek oko drugog rođendana.
osim toga, majčino mlijeko je savršeno prilagođeno baš za tvoje dijete, ima antitijela osobito važna u početku života (a pogotovo u bolničkom okruženju), ne opterećuje probavu kao adaptirano i besplatno je.
i ne radi se o nikakvom ispunjavanju nekakvih hirovitih želja babinjače, nego o onome što je i za dijete i za majku (koja zbog nedojenja može zaradit mastitis) zdravije i bolje.
osim toga, i sestrama bi bilo manje posla kada ne bi trošile vrijeme na pripravljanje bočica i ad. mlijeka, kasnije i hranjenje, nego kad bi jednostavno djecu dali na dojenje.
radi se o dobroj volji i reorganizaciji.
i već se to u mnogim bolnicama pokazalo da je ključno za promjene bio nečiji stav.
mogla bi sad još nabrajati, ali tu ću se zaustaviti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

osim toliko neprepoznate potrebe novorođenčeta za majčinom blizinom i fizičkim kontaktom (koje isto tako djetetu za razvoj znači koliko i mlijeko), ovo bi mi bio sasvim dovoljan argument da se adaptirano mlijeko ne daje ako nije apsolutno nužno:



> Da li ste znali da će relativno male količine formule dane isključivo dojenom djetetu (jedno hranjenje u 24 sata) rezultirati promjenom crijevne flore u onakvu kakva je karakteristična za bebe hranjene adaptiranim?
> 
> *Nakon dohrane nadomjestkom i nakon ponovnog uspostavljanja isključivog dojenja potrebno je 2-4 tjedna da se crijevna flora i intestinalna okolina vrate u prijašnje stanje*!

----------


## kerida

*Leta* pa ti si genije ovo sa čepićima za uši je najpametnije što sam čula za ponijet u rodilište osim uložaka.
ja sam došla nakon ona tri dana ful depresivna jer nisam oka sklopila, žena do mene je hrkala i dan i noć, čak bi zaspala u onom kratkom intervalu kad bi donijeli bebaće, jednom smo se prestrašile da će ga bacit sa kreveta,pa smo zvonile sestri da ga odnese.
mislim da sa tom ženom nije bilo sve ok.

p.s.oprostite što sam off topic, ali morala sam pohvalit Letu, pogotovo jer me na proljeće opet čeka rodilište

----------


## kerida

*mamma Juanita* u potpunosti se slažem sa tobom.
mi smo isto jedni od onih kojima je hranjenje na bočicu u rodilištu zeznulo dojenje.
zato ja ovaj put ciljam Rijeku, samo zbog toga, nemam loših uspomena sa poroda iako je sigurno  moglo bolje i ljudskije, ali ona odvojenost i njhova flašica je sigurno narušila naš odnos.
možda će nekome zvučati glupo,ali mislim da je Ivi trebalo još godinu dana da se osjeti sigurnom, da je neću ostaviti,da ne kažem da je 6 mj. dojenja izgledalo više kao borba, a kad sam prestala dojiti završile samo na Srebrnjaku 8 dana u bolnici zbog respiratornih infekcija i temperature koja je trajala doslovce tjednima.
svega toga ne bi bilo da je i dalje dojena.
sigurno nije krivo samo rodilište kriva sam i ja , ali čemu propagirati tako pogrešan start kad postoji bolje, prirodnije, zdravije i jeftinije riješenje.

----------


## lasica

mama juanita,podržavam tvoj post.i dodajem da je vrlo nepošteno da se išta radi bez pitanja (a to je i zakonom zabranjeno) pogotovo malom djetetu koje se ne može obraniti.elizabet,za neonatologiju zaista nemam NITI JEDNU riječ pohvale,osim za zilu,za ginekologiju/patologiju sam rekla koji su doktori bili ok a koji nisu.no,evo,možda su se stvarno opametili nakon naše žalbe,daj bože.no,mislim da će i dalje nastaviti dohranjivati djecu.nekako sam sigurna.e da,jel znate da su u sv. duhu izbacili sve izdajalice i bočice i bebe hrane samo ako je medicinski nužno- ali na špricu.  :Klap:

----------


## elizabet20

ja sam isto protiv nadohrane u rodilistu ali sam cula od jako puno zena da ih moraju hraniti jer klinci nemogu izdrzati 3-5 dana dok ne nadode mlijeko.ja sam rekla sesrtama da mi donesu klinku jer sam imala otpocetka mlijeka i nisam imala ni zastoj niti ragade.i stvarno mala kad gog su je dinjeli,pristekala sam ju i cicala je cak i po 2 sata.tako da sam sigurna da je nisu sorali..

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja sam isto protiv nadohrane u rodilistu ali sam cula od jako puno zena da ih moraju hraniti jer klinci nemogu izdrzati 3-5 dana dok ne nadode mlijeko.


ovo nije točno, zdravom donošenom novorođenčetu ništa se neće desiti čak i ako prvih par dana majci mlijeko dođe nešto kasnije.
priroda je to zamislila tako da je normalno da dijete tih prvih dana i izgubi nešto na težini, ali da bi mlijeka bilo točno koliko djetetu treba, dijete svo sisanje treba zadovoljiti na dojci, ne na bočici.
zapravo uvođenjem bočice se radi medvjeđa usluga, jer što manje dijete bude sisalo dojku, manje će se maj.mlijeka stvarati.
jer za onoliko koliko siše na bočicu, toliko će manje sisati na dojci.

osim toga, dijete koje siše kolostrum, ne siše na prazno.
to što to još nije zrelo mlijeko (koje dođe obično2. ili 3. dan) to ne znači da siše na prazno.
zapravo mu taj kolostrum, makar u mikro količinama, znači više od ičega u tim prvim satima i danima.
jednostavno treba dati šansu dojenju, ne sabotirati odmah u startu.

----------


## spajalica

sto ste se raspisale za vikend   :Razz:  
rodila dvoje, oboje u vinogradskoj. ne poznajem niti jedno drugo rodiliste, sem po pricama ovdje. vec sam rekla da sam je bila zadovoljna.
istina je da dohranjuju klince, takodjer je istina da se moze i dogovoriti u vezi toga preko dana, *ali samo s pedijatricom*. ja koza nisam, ali znam forumasicu koja je rodila par dana iza mene i da se sve dogovrila. kazu da su postivali. od sestara za bebe meni je kao i svima jako draga sestra zila i svaki dan razmisaljm kako joj se zahvaliti. kavu i bombonjere mrzim i razmislajm da uzmem otisak rucica ova moja dva mangupa i da joj odnesem i finom okviru, jer ona mi je jedina rekla da mogu dojiti i podrzavala me u rodilistu, kao i sve. a njen odnos prema bebama je nesto sto je predivno. mislim da je zaljubljena u svaku.  ostale kao sto sam rekla vec negdje na topicu sto su mladje to su gore   :Rolling Eyes:  , zaju ti uzeti djete s cice, jer moraju nesto s njim, ali o tome sam cula i pricu sa SD. ali sad oni imaj u rooming in pa mozda nije tako. sestre za babinjacama. iskreno nije mi nista trebali pa mi se nisu ni zamjerile. onako donesu toplomjer, izmjeris temperaturu i to je to. 
rodiliste. oba puta su bili super. MM je od pocetka bio sa mnom u boksu, prvi put sam dobila nesto protiv olova ali jednom i vise se ne sjecam sto   :Embarassed:  . nisam rezana, popucala sam malo. atmosfera je u boksu bila super, navijacka, sestra ines, cijelo vrijeme, porod poceo bolanca, zavrsio grbavac. mislim na smjenu, bome BC je sam i poceo i zavrsio   :Laughing:  . drugi porod. e taj je bio brzinski, cak u jednom trenutku sestra irina je rekla dajte zovite muza da ne propusti porod   :Grin:  . zamolila sam je da ne reze, rekla je vidim da nije ni prvi put, pa necemo ni ovaj. doktor bolanca, prisutan cijelo vrijeme. e da bila je i ta mlada doktorica plava, ali nju nisu previse dozivaljvali u boksu, ona mi je uzela samo podatke na pocetku izmedju tiskajucih trudova. dakle meni je bilo super. bila tri dana. djete su mi hranili, to sam znala, nisam se zavaravala. znala sam da cu biti od petka do ponedjeljka (da rodila oboje u petak) i da idem doma. cure su se u sobi smijale, kako si tak sigurna da neces ostati 4 dana. ja sam znala 3 dana meni dosta   :Grin:  .
pusenje mene je smetalo. prvi put sam bila  :shock: , narocito kad sam morala na wc iza mene brzim hjodom ide jedna trudinca i kaze gospodjo mogu i ja s vama  :shock:  :shock: , nije mi bilo jasno pa je skuzila da ja ne kuzim i da ne idem pusiti. uglavnom na zalost, ako se ne odlucis za varazdin, rijeku i mislim zadar, da u svakoj bilnici u zgb ce ti biti isto. moze biti super, am oze ti se zamjeriti i SD. u svakom slucaju sretno.

----------


## spajalica

> osim toga, dijete koje siše kolostrum, ne siše na prazno.
> to što to još nije zrelo mlijeko (koje dođe obično2. ili 3. dan) to ne znači da siše na prazno.
> zapravo mu taj kolostrum, makar u mikro količinama, znači više od ičega u tim prvim satima i danima.
> jednostavno treba dati šansu dojenju, ne sabotirati odmah u startu.


potpisujem

----------


## lasica

vidiš,sve mame koje imaju pozitivno iskustvo sa SM imale su manje više iste doktore i babice na porodu.nitko ne spominje dr. i _/mod. editirala ime/_  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  nego,ja sam skužila da ova starudija od doktora niti ne prisustvuje toliko porodima ako ne mora,više rade carske i neke hitnjake.bogu hvala   :Mad:  
ovo da bi i u drugim bolnicama bilo isto,kako kome,to se fakat slažem.SM bi bila ok da se organizira ovako:
-starudija samo carski radi i po potrebi asistira mlađima
-uvodi se 0-24 rooming in sa mogućnošću da se ostavi neka mini sobica za bebe za mame koje se eventualno žele odmoriti nakon poroda ili su u lošem stanju
-bebe koje su u inkubatoru mame imaju pravo posjetiti kad kod im se sprdne (osim kada su na pretragama i sl. naravno) i biti sa njima koliko hoće-vidi na netu utjecaj klokan metode na prijevremeno rođene u siromašnim zemljama
-ukida se adaptirano osim ako beba pokaže znakove krajnjeg pada na težini i dehidracije a i onda se traži odobrenje i potpis majke i daje se eventualno HA mlijeko,zlu ne trebalo
-izbace se sve sestre sadašnje sa neonatologije i zila odabere po svom ukusu one koje će biti kao ona   :Grin:  
-te sestre umjesto da adaptiraju djecu koja ne žele biti adaptirana podučavaju majke kako pravilno dojiti i brinuti se o djetetu
-postavlja se alarm za cigarete u svaki wc a rodilja se kažnjava sa sto dnevnih dohodaka zbog pušenja osoblje bolnice sa 200  8) 
evo za početak sasvim dovoljno i u potpunosti izvedivo.slijedeća etapa:
prehrana.
umjesto pola šnite polija i bijelog kruha bolje da trudnica ili rodilja pojede makar jednu bananu ili mavrovićevo pecivo jer je više hranjivih tvari unijela a košta isto ko ovo sranje koje tamo daju.a kao zdravstvena su ustanova.prijedlog-neka davor sastavlja meni.  :Idea:

----------


## LuCy Lu

jednostavno treba dati šansu dojenju, ne sabotirati odmah u startu.

ja se definitivno slažem s tom izjavom ali mali broj mama daje šansu za dojenje ako im ne uspije nakon prvog neuspjeha.
Tara i ja smo se uskladile tek kad smo napokon dosle doma iz bolnice,isprobavala sam sve moguce nacine da uspijem u dojenju.imala sam i dana kad sam mislila da bi joj trebala dati adaptirano mlijeko ali uz nalo strpljena i punoooooooooooo volje uspjele smo čak do dana danasnjeg odrzati dojenje.

----------


## Djenka

Moje pozitivne su: specijalizant Grbavac koji je bio na mom porodu, nevjerojatna Zila (svaki put suzim kad nekom prepričavam s koliko ona ljubavi pristupa svim tim bebama, i ja sam imala plan poslati joj čestitku za Valentinovo tada, s slikom od male i velikom zahvalom, ali mi se produžio boravak u rodilištu pa su nekako druge stvari potisnule ovaj plan, još uvijek žalim što joj se nikako nisam zahvalila, ali imati ću priliku na proljeće). Curice, praktikantice, za primalje su bile drage. Primalje na porodu; za sve tri koje sam susrela nemam baš nikakav loš komentar, starija, plava, okruglija gospođa mi je djelovala kao najtoplija od njih tri, sve su djelovale sposobno i sigurno. 
S ostalima nisam imala nikakav kontakt, pogotovo s sestrama na neonatologiji, što je loše naravno, trebale su mi tada, a niti jednu nije bilo moguće zaustaviti, tražiti pomoć, a Zila mi je, nažalost, imala samo jednu smjenu u mom terminu. Pedijatrice je isto bilo podosta teško zaustaviti i pitati koju.
Pušenja u WC-u je bilo i to žestokog.  :Mad:  
Hrana; kako kad.
Čistilo se često i puno, ali je znalo pofaliti svega; spavačica, plahti, sapuna. Smjele smo imati i svoje plahte, pošto su njihove bile gadno grube.
I još imam pozitivnu riječ i za sestru (starija, plava, s naočalama) na odjelu Ginekologije gdje sam išla na redovne preglede prije poroda.

----------


## (maša)

> kad iz ove,dakle majčinske perspektive, razmišljam, svaka bolnica koja odvaja majku i dijete nakon poroda i na babinjačama spada pod grozotu.ne znam gdje mi je pamet bila kad sam išla tamo.mislim znam-svi su mi govorili da će mi nakon poroda biti teško nanašati svoje dijete,brinuti se o njemu...no,tek sam nakon poroda spoznala koliko je neprirodno ne biti sa svojim djetetom 0-24.nedavno sam otišla na sv. duh i to je doslovno sv. duh za bebe.milina.nakon poroda odmah dva sata na prsima,pa šivanje,i onda je non stop  s tobom.e to se traži,a ne ono slušanje beba u agoniji svaku noć u vinogradskoj i nafuravanje djeteta na podoj koje je prežderano sa (kršitelj koda)om.


meni je mIhael samo prvi put došao sa skorenim mljekom oko usta alja nisam dojila 24 sata zbog temperature...poslje je svaki put došao gladan.....

----------


## jojka

> Marca!
> 
> ja sam ti si sama napravila spisak kaj mi sve treba za bebu (odjeca,namjestaj + oprema za bolnicu)
> 
> ovo je moj spisak>
> 
> TORBA (za bolnicu) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> papiri od trudnoće i zdravstvena knjižica
> ...



dodala bih još i vlažni WC papir. Meni je neopisivo pomogao da se osjećam čisto jer sam rodila carskim rezom i nisam se smjela tuširati, a kako god pokušala oprati kritičnu zonu pošpricala bih zavoj. ponesi si i par ziherica. kako bih se oprala ispod ruke i prsa a da se ne zamočim, omotala bih se ručnikom i uhvatila zihericom. ručnik mokar, rana suha a ja mirisna. te dvije stvari su me spasile. naravno uz sve gore navedeno. a nikad ne znaš kojim će smjerom krenuti porod... 
i obavezno ponesi izdajalicu. kada mi je krenulo mlijeko muž mi je čak nosio i listove kupusa jer se nisam uspjevala do kraja izdojiti a kanali su se prepunjavali... i dan danas, nakon skoro 6 mjeseci imam mlijeka na izvoz    :Laughing:

----------


## jojka

> zaboravila sam pohvaliti dr. vukovića (nisam sigurna dal se tako zove točno,možda vukić-tako nekako).mladi,tamnokosi-on je bio jako ljubazan i optimističan,spasio je puno bebica.


i mene je porodio (operirao) dr Vuković Antiša (ili Ante, sestre ga zovu Antiša)... pažljiv, obilazio me i uvijek se javio i pitao kako sam na viziti. nisam imala nikakvu vezu u bolnici. spasio je i mene i moga sina poroda u mukama. Velika beba, ja zatvorena i mekonijska voda... hitan carski. Znam da bi me u Petrovoj izmrcvarili. Moju su kolegicu u Petrovoj porađali na zadak i izmesarili ju. Što bi tek meni napravili...
Hvala mu što mi je sve u dobroj uspomeni. 
A sestre... kako koja...Zile mi je pomagala postaviti bebu na prsa jer se nisam mogla pomaknuti par dana, a i ostel su bile OK ako bih nešto tražila. ako ne pitaš nitko ti neće ništa pomoći.  čitala sam tvoje postove i žao mi je što si imala takvo ružno iskustvo. ja ću opet u Vinogradsku (jednog dana)

----------


## Haydi

Redovito čitam vaša iskustva i drago mi je što su uglavnom pozitivna. Ja sam definitivno odlučila da ću roditi u Vinogradskoj. Na preglede idem kod doktorice Sabolović-Rudman i moram priznati da se ne sjećam kada sam zadnji put upoznala tako divnu osobu.   :Saint:

----------


## lasica

je ona je super!  da te bar ona porodi  :Heart:

----------


## Haydi

Joj i ja bih to jako voljela. Miislim da bi me upola manje bilo strah. :shock:

----------


## Ivva

Stalno pratim razgovore o rodilištima budući mi je preostalo još nešto više od mjesec dana do poroda.Do sada sam išla na preglede privatno te sada moram izabrati bolnicu. Odlučila sam ići u Vinogradsku, ali me zanima da li se za pregled tamo mora naručiti ili se samo dođe, i da li netko zna broj telefona ako se treba narućiti te kako se odabere doktor-ica kod koje se ide na pregled.

----------


## elizabet20

mozes samo doci od pon-petka.od 8 ujutro nadalje.nemoras se za pregled narucivati,ali trebala bi imati uputnicu osim ako hoces platiti pregled.ali nije ni skup.
imas raspored koji doktor radi koji dan ali u principu ti je svejedno i manje vise svi su ok.cak i sestre dole su susretljive dole..

----------


## ronin

ima i pozitivnih iskustava iz vinogradske
ja sam rodila dvoje djece tamo
naravno da su neke stvari mogli napraviti drugačije,možda da sam ja bila educiranija bi bilo i još bolje za mene
konkretno,drugi porod mi je bio VBAC,poštovali su moju želju za vaginalnim porodom
jest da su malo zeznuli stvar dripom,i ta minimalna doza meni je previše ubrzala porod
no ja nažalost ne vidim nijednu bolnicu u Hrvatskoj koja bi postupila drugačije,bar nije tako bilo 2004

a o doktorima i sestrama,stvarno sve najbolje,šokirala me promjena od 2002 do 2004
toliko ljubaznosti,lijepih riječi i ljubavi prema poslu kojeg obavljaju zaista nisam očekivala
sestra koja je oblačila mog Roka toliko ga je ljubila,grlila i mazila da me rasplakala,kad je bio obučen za polazak zvala je svoju kolegicu koja ih je slikala  mobitelom
ako to nije ljudski pristup onda ne znam što je

a da neke stvari treba mijenjati,treba
puno toga može na bolje,u prvom redu mislim da je osnovni problem odvojenost majki i beba,zbog te odvojenosti i postoji nadohrana

----------


## Ivva

Hvala na odgovoru. I meni se čini da od svih priča za i protiv, Vinogradska ima više za a i doktor kod kojeg sam do sada vodila trudnoću smatra da je Vinogradska najbolji izbor. Koliko čujem, Sveti Duh je u zadnje vrijeme pretrpan, pa me baš ne prvlači idjela rađanje u predrađaoni što se tamo u često dešava. Za jedno mjesec dana ću se javiti i reći kako je bilo.

----------


## laumi

Već neko vrijeme škicam ovu temu pa, evo, da i ja malo pridonesem. Sva tri puta sam rodila u Vinogradskoj i zadovoljna sam sa svime osim nepostojanjem rooming-in-a. Jako sam zadovoljna time što sam kratko vrijeme nakon svakog carskog dobila bebu na dojenje i nastavila je dobivati prema rasporedu koji se primjenjuje za žene koje su rodile vaginalno svo vrijeme koje sam provela na intenzivnoj. Nakon carskog sestre i doktori često obilaze žene i prate njihovo stanje (provjeravaju tlak, izmjene budnosti i spavanja, stalno pitaju da li treba nešto protiv bolova). Svo osoblje s kojim sam se susrela ima topao i brižan odnos prema pacijentima. To je na intenzivnoj. Na odjelu babinjača ima sestara koje su jako dobre i onih koje baš i nisu... Kad sam rodila dvoje mlađe djece, odmah sam se po dolasku na odjel babinjača sa sestrama dogovorila da mi bebu nose kad je budna i traži jesti, a ne po njihovom rasporedu (kada je većina beba nahranjena adaptiranim i uspavana). Doduše, bilo je sestara koje bi se postavile na način: što si vi umišljate, mi imamo svoj raspored. Tada sam rekla sve ok, pozovite mi pedijatricu, dogovorit ću se s njom. Kad sam pedijatrici rekla da *ne želim da mi bebu hrane adaptiranim jer je želim čim prije staviti na prsa da navuče mlijeko, žena je rekla da nema problema i upisala u karton da se dijete preko dana ne smije hraniti adaptiranim i da se nosi majci na zahtjev* pa sestre više nisu imale što za reći. Nekima je to bilo ok, a neke su gunđale. Dakle, svaka čast pedijatricama! Rezultat: moja treća beba je već u rodilištu vratila porodnu težinu. To je ono što mi je bilo najvažnije u rodilištu: da dobijem bebu odmah nakon carskog i da je ne nadohranjuju s adaptiranim mlijekom (jedino mi je po noći nisu nosili).
Što se tiče higijene i čistoće soba, kupaonica i wc-a, i s time sam bila zadovoljna. Još kad se u wc-ima ne bi pušilo i kad bi svaka soba imala svoju kupaonicu...
Doktori su isto divni, naročito dr. Herman, dr. Sabolović, dr. Košec, dr. Jandrić i svi specijalizanti.

----------


## Ivva

Samo me interesira da li netko zna koje dane u Vinogradskoj pregledava doktorica Sabolović tj. kako doći kod nje na pregled?

----------


## Trini

Mislim da ti Sabolovic nema ambulantu za trudnice, nisam je vidjela na popisu po danima.

Ja rodila prije 11 dana u Vinogradskoj - preporucila bih je svima.

Ovo mi je treci porod, i prva dva sam imala u istoj bolnici, ali je pristup pacijentu, ambijent i sve ostalo dvostruko bolje i profesionalnije nego prije osam godina, kad sam zadnji put bila tamo.

Sto reci - ovaj put nisam klistirana, nisam rezana, nisam popucala i nisam sivana  :shock: Doktor se predstavio kad sam dosla, sa mnom se rukovao nakon poroda. Tijekom poroda stalno me netko obilazio od primalja, motalo ih se tamo preko nekoliko. Stalno pitali kako sam, jel mi sto treba, cula sam da se moze odbiti svaki zahvat i medikament ako tako netko zeli (sto meni nije padalo na pamet jer sam imala povjerenje u doktora). Mladje sestre na odjelu rodilja i sestre za djecu - izuzetno ljubazne. 

Dijete je na moj zahtjev donoseno na plac. Pedijatri ljubazni ... velim vam, profesionalnost im je na zavidnoj visini (a nisam isla preko nikakve veze, dobila trudove i otisla roditi).

Jedini mrgud je bila cistacica koja cistila joh i ajme, ali to je stvarno tako nevazno u cijeloj prici. I da, u wc-ima se pusi, i to su se zene zatvarale u kabinu najblizu prozoru i onda tamo zakljucane pusile i pricale, a kaj ja znam ... meni je to bilo   :Laughing:  i barem mi nije bilo dosadno dok sam sjedila na wc-u   :Smile:  

Spavacice su normalnog kroja, ima ih puno cistih na kolicima, presvuku vam posteljinu kad god se sprlja ili ako zatrazite ....

Ne znam, ja bolje od ovoga ne bih nikad ocekivala. Jos kad Bog da pa se rodi zdravo dijete, mogu zakljuciti da su mi ti dani stvarno _prime time_ u zivotu!

----------


## noklica

meni su sestre katastrofa u vinogradskoj izuzev njih mozda par na celu sa sestrom Olgom koje se brinu o babinjacama, a osim sestre Zile i sestre Tamare koje brinu o bebama situacija je porazavajuca.. Ja cekam svoj porod i kada budem opet tamo vidim li jednu od njih da mi baca dijete na krevet, ali doslovno baca onako ko vrecu jer one "nemaju vremena", da su neljubazne i ne zele pomoci isti tren cu reagirati... mislim da se stvarno nekada jadno odnose prema nama koje prolazimo itekakav sok i sve nam je novo - cast zenama koje tamo nisu prvi puta i koje ne radaju prvi puta, ali vjerujem da su i one to tamo prvi puta prosle.
Sto se tice doktora nemam rijeci osim same pohvale koliko si daju truda, strpljenja i koliko se posvete doslovno svakoj zeni i objasne joj sve u detalj. Pedijatrice su mrak, barem po onom sto sam ja vidjela, a to mi ulijeva povjerenje i sigurnost....
Mene su sestre totalno izludile od toga da su mi na silu strcale terapiju i skurile mi vene pa su anesteziolozi morali imati posla samnom do toga da sam vidjela kako za zene koje su rodile na carski uopce nemaju bas pretjerano sluha da bi pomogle ili ih pridigle ili nesto slicno..... evo... barem dok sam ja bila.. nazalost... i premalo je njih tamo na nas toliko... mozda se i o tome radi...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Kad sam rodila dvoje mlađe djece, odmah sam se po dolasku na odjel babinjača sa sestrama dogovorila da mi bebu nose kad je budna i traži jesti, a ne po njihovom rasporedu (kada je većina beba nahranjena adaptiranim i uspavana). Doduše, bilo je sestara koje bi se postavile na način: što si vi umišljate, mi imamo svoj raspored. Tada sam rekla sve ok, pozovite mi pedijatricu, dogovorit ću se s njom. Kad sam pedijatrici rekla da *ne želim da mi bebu hrane adaptiranim jer je želim čim prije staviti na prsa da navuče mlijeko, žena je rekla da nema problema i upisala u karton da se dijete preko dana ne smije hraniti adaptiranim i da se nosi majci na zahtjev* pa sestre više nisu imale što za reći. Nekima je to bilo ok, a neke su gunđale. Dakle, svaka čast pedijatricama! Rezultat: moja treća beba je već u rodilištu vratila porodnu težinu.


ovo mi je drago čuti, kad već nema rooming in-a.
jesi li uspjela dogovoriti i za noćno dojenje?
ali ovo pušenje trudnica i babinjača u wc-u  :No:  ...

----------


## Ivva

Baš volim čitati pozitivna iskustva iz Vinogradske i hvala na tome, budući ću i ja uskoro tamo. Čini mi se da se ono negativno dešavalo prije, a da je sada sve bolje. A kaj se u rađaonu smije nositi voda i mobitel? Još uvijek me interesira kako doći na pregled kod dok.Sabolović, pročitala sam da je netko išao kod nje na preglede, a i moj doktor mi ju je preporučio.

----------


## laumi

*mamma Juanita*, noćno dojenje nisam uspjela dogovoriti. Odmah su mi rekli da se možemo dogovoriti samo za preko dana pa sam bila sretna da sam i to dobila  :Sad:  , s obzirom da oni ipak nemaju rooming in i da je sve to bila dobra volja pedijatrica.

----------


## teta

evo da malo osvježim temu pošto već mjesec dana nitko nije ništa napisao a mene osobno u sadašnjoj fazi života jako interesira...
ja sam isto odlučila roditi u Vinogradskoj jer nekako u njih imam najviše povjerenja, pogotovo sada kada čujem vaše pozitivne stavove prema toj bolnici...
ja bi ih isto pohvalila iako nisam rodila, ali kada je rađala moja sestra mi smo zvali svakih 15 min i iako nije bila jedina trudnica svaki puta su bili toliko ljubazni i sve nam opisali kako je ona, koliko se otvorila, kako sve teče itd. da sam u jednom trenutku pomislila "ovi stvarno imaju čelične živce"... ona također ima samo riječi pohvale za njih...
što se tiče Sv. Duha imam dosta prijateljica koje su tamo rodile i priče su više manje kao iz nekog horor filma... šogorica je tamo rodila na carski s tim da bebu nije vidjela poslije toga 3 dana i ostavili su joj dio posteljice te je morala na kiretažu 5 dana poslije poroda...a to ostavljanje posteljice kod njih sam čula još u jednom primjeru tako da je moja vjera u njih totalno poljuljana iako ima i dobrih iskustava ja im jednostavno ne vjerujem i ne bih tamo rodila ni pod razno...također su jednu moju susjedu tamo krivo zašili jer je to radio navodno neki stažist (koliko je ona uspjela doznati)...
svaka bolnica ima svojih i dobroh i loših primjera al mislim da je najbolje odlučiti se za bolnicu u koju imaš najviše povjerenja jer ćeš biti opuštenija ...

----------


## noklica

jel zna netko sta o specijalizantici doktorici Tomić? Jel kome sudjelovala na porodu od vas?

----------


## the bee

Ja sam rodila 21.9. u Vinogradskoj. Općenito sam zadovoljna osobljem tamo, ima iznimaka loših, ali mislim da je to do svakog pojedinca. Ja sam jako bila za dojenje i rastužila sam se kad bi mi donijeli bebu, a ona bljucka adaptirano ili spava. Ali mi je onda došla babica i rekla da se beba nagutala plodne vode pa da se ne brinem da će ona kad dođem doma počet sisat i onda će se to uspostavit. U bolnici je malo sisala kad je htjela, a kad smo došli doma bez problema je počela sisat i još sisa. tako da hoću reći, bilo bi idealno kad bi bebu dobili odmah u bolnici da sisa, ali ako ne ide, samo polako, doći će na svoje. samo treba biti uporan.

----------


## DOMINGO

Čudim se negativnim iskustvima iz Vinogradske. Ja sam tamo rodila 2 puta, 2002. i krajem 2004. godine. Početkom ožujka stiže treći sin. Prvi put mi je bio dr. Herman na porodu, a drugi put jedan visoki crni strašno simpa doktor i sestra Irina. Kod mene je obadva puta porod prošao ekspresno i nisam stigla pamtiti imena doktora. 

Na odjelu babinjača sam isto bila prezadovoljna odnosom sestara. Pohvala za sestru Zilu koja me je utješila kad mi je prvi napravio ragadu i koja nas je naučila dojenju. Čak me je za utjehu (kad me je vidjela na rubu suza) odvela da vidim kako će okupati mog prvog sina. Ta scena prvog kupanja i prematanja se ne zaboravlja. Uglavnom ne bi Vinogradsku za ništa mijenjala.  Kad iz nekog razloga ne bi mogla tamo išla bi u Merkur. Šogorica je u Sv. Duhu rodila i s velikom količinom gorčine ona priča o porodu i o bolnici kao takvoj, (a imala je sto veza) tako da ja ne bi nikad tamo.

Uglavnom sve pohvale za Vinogradsku.

Čula sam da tamo upravo rade na rooming inu. Zanima me jel ima netko pobliže informacije o tome. Iskreno ja nisam za to. Ako su tri babinjače u sobi + tri bebe po noći to mora biti ludilo. Pa trebaju mi ta tri dana da dođem k sebi, da skupim snagu, da se bar malkice naspavam.

Ima li netko tko je nedavno tamo rodio. E da i nose li se svoje pidžame ili bolničke. Tnx
 [b] :D   :Smile:   :D   :Smile:

----------


## noklica

meni su super svi tamo samo me zanimalo je li nekom na porodu sudjelovala spomenuta doktorica.. ostale sve znam jer sam tamo neko vrijeme lezala i ne bi se dala u neko drugo rodiliste. Imam samo pokude na racun sestara koje brinu o bebama - s izuzetkom sestre Zile - a nazalost nikad nigdje nije idealno.. jos smo mi i pod utjecajem postporodajne i predporodajne depre pa nam sve teze i pada..

----------


## marka99

jel netko zna dr. Košec? prisustvuje li ona porodu?

----------


## noklica

da naravno da prisustvuje oni su svi tamo ako su dezurni ili u sluzbi.. divna je to zena... ma oni su svi super osim doktora Ivicevica.. on je malo trknut ako se smijem tako izraziti, zene ga bas niti ne dozivljavaju, a i sestre uvijek upozore kad nesto izvodi da se ne obazires na njegove navode...

----------


## RinaS

Nadam se da cu tu naci odgovore na sljedeca pitanja. Rodila sam u Vinogradskoj prije dvije godine i bila sam jako zadovoljna ako ne i odusevljena porodom i osobljem. Naravno uvijek zelimo da nam sljedeci put bude bolje pa me zanima;
- stavljaju li poslije poroda, u roku od pol sata, bebice na mamina prsa
- i za one iskusnije, buduci me prvi put nisu rezali, mogu li se nadati da me nece ni drugi put?

----------


## lasica

-stavljaju li poslije poroda, u roku od pol sata, bebice na mamina prsa
kad sam ja bila ne

- i za one iskusnije, buduci me prvi put nisu rezali, mogu li se nadati da me nece ni drugi put
isto ne (ali ako je ona plava babica,vjerojatno da).svaki zahvat možeš odbiti pa tako i rezanje,nemaju oni šta odlučivati tu.no,onda je i na tebi odgovornost ako se raspucaš ili sl.

piđame možeš svoje.

ako rade na rooming in-u mogla bih im oprostiti sva zlodjela koja sam od njih doživjela.(mislim na sestre za bebe i pedijatrice) i zato   :Heart:   za rooming in u vinogradskoj.

nego,košec ti obično radi carske ili neke kompliciranije porode,no zna uletiti i na "običan" pogotovo ako si se kontrolirala kod nje,sigurno će te posjetiti.ali da će baš visiti s tobom ne bi se nadala...no ko zna.ko što vidim,situacija se u SM mijenja svakodnevno. 8)

----------


## lasica

pardon,sad sam tek skužila da te prvi put NISU rezali.99% da te neće ni sada.  :Love:

----------


## lasica

pardon,sad sam tek skužila da te prvi put NISU rezali.99% da te neće ni sada.  :Love:

----------


## blondie

Na SM se ne radi na rooming inu. Doktori i sestre tamo su principijelno protiv uvođenja rooming ina sve dok se za to ne ostvare i ne provedu svi potrebni uvjeti za to, a to znači od banalne stvari kao što je veličina kreveta u koji ljudski mogu stati i mama i dijete, do najvažnije stvari a to je broj osoblja koji može stajati na raspolaganju rodiljama. 
Iskreno, meni je to fenomenalno, i skidam im kapu. Tri moje frendice su rodile u zadnja 3 mjeseca na SD i sve su užasnute ali doslovce užasnute što se tamo naziva rooming inom! To je maltretiranje rodilja i beba!

----------


## RinaS

_Na SM se ne radi na rooming inu. Doktori i sestre tamo su principijelno protiv uvođenja rooming ina sve dok se za to ne ostvare i ne provedu svi potrebni uvjeti za to, a to znači od banalne stvari kao što je veličina kreveta u koji ljudski mogu stati i mama i dijete, do najvažnije stvari a to je broj osoblja koji može stajati na raspolaganju rodiljama.
Iskreno, meni je to fenomenalno, i skidam im kapu._

Svaka čast, slažem se.

_Tri moje frendice su rodile u zadnja 3 mjeseca na SD i sve su užasnute ali doslovce užasnute što se tamo naziva rooming inom! To je maltretiranje rodilja i beba!_

Čula istu stvar.

----------


## ronin

čitajući i slušajući iskustva drugih cura,i uzimajući u obzir vlastita,mislim da je Vinogradska trenutno najbolje rodilište u Zagrebu.

----------


## lasica

pa ne znam...ja sam bila unutra na svetom duhu u sobama gdje su cure i rađaoni,sada krajem 10 mjeseca.sobe su super,nekako humanije izgledaju nego u SM (nema one odurne ljubičasto-rozo-žute kombinacije,čak ima i slikica po zidu,a super mi je što i u rađaoni ima velikih slika beba a ne samo suhi goli zid).u rađaoni su oni novi stolci za rađanje na kojima ne moraš samo ležati na leđima nego se okreću skoro pa 360,možeš i čučati u njemu.mame imaju super krevete,prave bolničke madrace a ne 3cm tanka spužva u tri dijela(što nekako preživiš kada si 2-3 dana ali koliko sam ja bila tamo   :Sad:  ) na kojima sam ja spavala u SM.bebice imaju svoj kinderbet koji mi potpuno normalno izgleda (bolnička metalna kolijevka).sobe imaju i ormare što u SM nema a meni je recimo bilo bitno da se nakon carskog ili sa trbuhom do zuba ne saginjem ispod kreveta (nema ormara u SM,samo po 2-3 noćna ormarića na 4 osobe) po gaće isl.imaju sanitarni čvor na 3 cure ( u SM ima 2 kupaone na sve babinjače,što je oko 60-70ak koliko im je kapacitet) i jako je uredno i čisto.i imaju vješalicu za ručnike da ti se stignu posušiti (što je bitno ako duže boraviš u bolnici da ti se stalno ne nanašaju novi) noćni stolić što je isto super za sokiće i sl.

----------


## ronin

nisam imala na umu slike na zidu i ormariće,meni je osobno najbitniji kriterij da se prema meni,pacijentici,odnose kao prema osobi,da poštuju moje zahtjeve i da budu ljubazni....čini mi se da je upravo to rodilište otišlo u Zagrebu korak dalje od ostalih.
Jedino tu odskaču jedan ginekolog i jedna pedijatrica,dosta neugosnih naravi,no svi ostali su za svaku pohvalu.

Dosta je mojih prijateljica u posljednje vrijeme rodilo tamo i sve su bile jako jako zadovoljne ljudskim pristupom u toj bolnici.

----------


## frdo

Oba puta sam rodila u Vinogradskoj 06/2003  i 05/2007 oba puta na carski rez. 
Svaki put sam bila više nego oduševljena sestrama i doktorima na prijemu te u predrađaoni i u tzv buđenju (nakon carskog). 
Sestre na odjelu te posebno neonatologice su katastrofa, sa iznimkom Zile koju neću zaboraviti dok sam živa po njezinoj profesionalnosti i dobroti, te jedna mala pediatrica ili neonatologica, niska ženica sa toliko nježnim riječima i podrškom koju za razliku od one druge crne (najpametnije na svijetu, drske i bezobrazne, bože sačuvaj da nešto pitaš) želim zapamtiti. 
Zna li tko ime toj doktorici, stvarno je bila divna. 

Vinogradska se u ovih 4 godine dosta promjenila, sjećam se 2003 nisu imali ni ljekova ni posteljine ni ničega, ja sam donela sa sobom 2 kutije voltarena, čak me jedne noći došla sestra žicati jer je jednj ženi bilo zlo. Također od prvog poroda ne mogu nikako zaboraviti jednu dječju sestru koju sam molila da mi malo pomogne oko dojenja jer sam rodila na carski pa mi je rekla da neka pročitam rozu knjigu te da to njoj nije posao.
2007 je već bolje, idu i pitaju da li koga što boli, posebno su mi bile simpatične one male sestre koje su u školi koje su išle od sobe do sobe sa svojom profesoricama, razgovarale o dojenju, pomagale tko je imao problema sa dizanjem...

Ja svakako i prvi i drugi put pamtim ( a bila sam po 8dana) grozne krevete koje pogotovo kad ste rezani (carski) ubijaju, te ono nehumano mjerenje temp u 5 ujutro, meni nisu trebali čepići za uši jer sam ja u 1 zaspala o već u pet mi je sestra luđački lupajući vratima i paljenjem svjetla gurala u 5 toplomjer.
Kad dođeš doma sa svojim zlatekom sve mi je ovo sad ni malo teško.

----------


## rupertina

Oba puta rodila u Vinogradskoj, svi su bili ljubazni. Na prvom porodu sam bila totalno neinformirana tako da sam sve njihove postupke prihvatila pod normalno (drip, rezanje), no za drugi puta sam napravila domaću zadaću pa sam se odmah na početku dogovorila sa babicom što želim, a što ne. Sve je bilo super i moje želje su u potpunosti ispoštovane. Kada su me nakon drugog poroda prebacili na odjel zaključili su da ću se odmarati pa mi nisu donjeli Buhtlicu na dojenje (kao prošlo je tek 2,5 sata od poroda), no ja put  pod noge i donjela svoje zlato na klopu. Sestre na odjelu ok, ali svakako moram pohvaliti sestru Zilu, žena je stvarno naj naj.

----------


## lasica

čini mi se po opisu da misliš na pedijatricu starčević.ona je meni bila na porodu i stvarno je   :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

citam postove i jos jednom mogu samo poslat jedan   :Kiss:   sestri zili, predivna osoba   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

kak izgleda sestra Zila?

----------


## noklica

tamno smedu kosu ima, izrazito kovrcavu i velike smede okice.. ko srnica  :Smile:  e kako je to divna zena.. ne znam cure jeste li primjetile kako bebe dok je ona u smjeni (pogotovo nocnoj) uopce ne placu.. za razliku od toga kada su u smjeni one sve ostale zle sestre koje nemaju niti trunke osjecaja za babinjace, a kamoli za bebe..

----------


## Stijena

> -stavljaju li poslije poroda, u roku od pol sata, bebice na mamina prsa
> kad sam ja bila ne
> 
> piđame možeš svoje.
> 
> nego,košec ti obično radi carske ili neke kompliciranije porode,no zna uletiti i na "običan" pogotovo ako si se kontrolirala kod nje,sigurno će te posjetiti.ali da će baš visiti s tobom ne bi se nadala...no ko zna.ko što vidim,situacija se u SM mijenja svakodnevno. 8)


kad sam ja rodila, patrika su mi stavili na prsa, na par sekundi - ono mama dajte pusu, nikakvo dojenje nije dolazilo u obzir, a niti sam ga ja poluošamućena (od dripa i protudripa) tražila.
možeš svoju spvaćicu jer njihovih je uvijek premalo (obično ih imaju za friške, dok još krvare), ali ne pidžame, naravno.
ja sam se kontrolirala kod košec, doduše zadnjih mjesec dana, i nije mi  bila ni na porodu, nit me je došla vidjet, na porodu je uostalom bila samo babica i sestra, a dežurni doktor me došao sašit.

----------


## marka99

jel netko zna kakve su spavačice u vionogradskoj i može li se hodati u svojima ako ove ne liče na ništa?
koliko je cura u sobama i koliko je wc-a?
jel bio ko u apartmanu?
kak to sve izgleda u globalu ako usporedimo s nekim drugim rodilištem?veselije, tmurinije?
nadam se da će se netko na ovo oglasiti..thx cure unaprijed

----------


## Haydi

marka99, spavačice ti nisu baš neke, ali ja ti iz osobnog iskustva ne bih preporučila da imaš svoje jer ćeš ih uništiti zaflekati krvlju). Uzmi si grudnjak za dojenje i hrpu onih jednokratnih jastučića za dojenje.  

U sobi su 4 kreveta, ali sobe su vrlo male. 

O wc - ima ne bih. 2 su ali nevjerojatno je čega sve u njima ima. Ne bih kritizirala čistačice jer su one radile svoj posao. Same žene su iza sebe ostavljale kaos i pod tuševima i na školjkama. O kantama za smeće ne želim ni pričati jer je redovito bio i koli uložak izvan kante.

Nisam bila u ostalim rodilištima pa ne znam kakva je tamo atmosfera, ali sigurna sam da ću i za drugo dijete doći u Vinogradsku.

----------


## Danchi

> sigurna sam da ću i za drugo dijete doći u Vinogradsku.


I ja!   :Kiss:   Vinogradskoj!

----------


## Rency

dal su dr Jandrić i dr .Herman jos gore?

----------


## Lucas

dr. herman je gore još uvijek a za ovog drugog dr. ne znam....

----------


## lasica

jep.tamo su.s tim da jandrić mislim da dolazi vikendom,tako nešto...

----------


## jurisnik

> Sestre na odjelu ok, ali svakako moram pohvaliti sestru Zilu, žena je stvarno naj naj.


Sestra Zila   :Kiss:  
Odlična je, spremna pomoći...   :Heart:

----------


## jurisnik

> Sestre na odjelu ok, ali svakako moram pohvaliti sestru Zilu, žena je stvarno naj naj.


Sestra Zila   :Kiss:  
Odlična je, spremna pomoći...   :Heart:

----------


## jurisnik

S obzirom koliko je sestra Zila super nije mi žao što je post otišao dvaput.   :Smile:

----------


## Rency

> jep.tamo su.s tim da jandrić mislim da dolazi vikendom,tako nešto...


o pa to mi je drago za cuti,predivan doktor ,jos kad bih potrefila njega na porodu to bi mi bilo odlicno...

----------


## crvic

ja, na zalost, imam jako ruzno iskustvo iz vinogradske   :Sad:  
fulali mi dijete za "samo" kilu, izgurali ga van, njega ozljedili-mjesec dana nakon toga lezao na rebru, mene ozljedili, ali to je najmanje bitno.

----------


## ja_mama

> meni su super svi tamo samo me zanimalo je li nekom na porodu sudjelovala spomenuta doktorica.. ostale sve znam jer sam tamo neko vrijeme lezala i ne bi se dala u neko drugo rodiliste. Imam samo pokude na racun sestara koje brinu o bebama - s izuzetkom sestre Zile - a nazalost nikad nigdje nije idealno.. jos smo mi i pod utjecajem postporodajne i predporodajne depre pa nam sve teze i pada..


nije na porodu al mi je bila i u viziti i zaprimila me
zena je super i nijezna :D

----------


## ja_mama

> jel netko zna dr. Košec? prisustvuje li ona porodu?


prema meni je bila jako arogantna

----------


## ja_mama

zila je legenda
uzela bi i nju doma  :Grin:  
jedi sto mi je jako tuzno to sto nemoze imat svoju djecu
 :Crying or Very sad:  
higijena:
spremacica dolazi u rukavicama u sobu prima smece ..... i onda opet primi tu kvaku tako da svaki put raznosi bakterije po bolnici..
ja se tusiram u tuskabini do vrata, zamahnem rucnikom okrznem prozor a ono krpe prasine padaju pod tus
pogledam dolj a ono hrpa pljesni po silikonu.....
osim toga bolnica, doktori,babice,sestre sve 5

----------


## mim

Vidim da je sestra Zila još u Vinogradskoj i da je ostala jednako divna.   :Heart:

----------


## Calimero

> dal su dr Jandrić i dr .Herman jos gore?
> 
> Dvjema mojim frendicama je taj dr. Jandrić bio na porodu i sad je jedna ponovo trudna i baš je nedavno pitala sestre za njega. Saznala da je on bio specijalizant iz Slavonskog Broda i da se tamo vratio.   Obadvije kažu da je baš brižan, vrlo sposoban i pametan doktor i da su se osjećale tako sigurno uz njega.
> Blago Brođankama...

----------


## Calimero

Ja isto planiram u Vinogradsku jer sam s puno strana čula samo pohvale. Nadam se da ću ih i ja poslije poroda hvaliti  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

toliko je puno doktora i babica, da ne govorim sestara tamo da je nezahvalno generalizirati, a isto tako svako od njih ima dobar i loš dan. 

ono što ja mogu reći kao netko tko je mjesece proveo tamo,je da se većina stvarno trudi. čak i onaj užasni dr. Ivičević koji vrijeđa na vizitama, kada je u rađaoni dati će sve od sebe. baš sam ga imala prilike slušati dok sam ležala u intenzivnoj - morao je zvati prijevoz za jednu rizičnu trudnicu da ju se odvede u Petrovu. sestre su ju otkrivenu poslale prema hitnoj, a on se počeo derati da jel su normalne, da kako mogu biti nehumane, neka bolnica da i tri svoje deke samo da ženi bude toplo

ok, možda nije u redu da ga hvalim, jer mi je ostavio komad posteljice, al...  :Grin:  

ili recimo na prvom porodu mi je bila , inače, predivna mlada doktorica, kojoj je netom prije poroda muž imao saobraćajku. bila mi je totalno luda i derala se na sve...

----------


## Leta

> dal su dr Jandrić i dr .Herman jos gore?
> 
> Dvjema mojim frendicama je taj dr. Jandrić bio na porodu i sad je jedna ponovo trudna i baš je nedavno pitala sestre za njega. Saznala da je on bio specijalizant iz Slavonskog Broda i da se tamo vratio.   Obadvije kažu da je baš brižan, vrlo sposoban i pametan doktor i da su se osjećale tako sigurno uz njega.
> Blago Brođankama...


i ja sam fan doktora Jandrića. 
da, vratio se u SB

----------


## ja_mama

a ja herman
frajer je super  :Love:

----------


## mihim

evo i mene, meni je vinogradska ostala u super sjecanju. rodilla 3.2.2008. mjesec dana prije poroda lezala sam tamo tri dana samo zbog temperature 37,3 i jednog ctg-a 170/min. u prvi tren sam bila nezadovoljna jer je za sat vremena temp bila ok i svi ostali nalazi i ctg, ali dr. kuna se brinuo da nije neki infekt i da se ne ugrozi beba. al kad sam bolje razmislila bila sam sretna sto su tolko oprezni, jer ipak se svasta moze desit a beba je najbitnija. porod prekrasan, primalja KARMELA   :Heart:  , nadala se da ce mi bit i na drugom porodu, ali ne, kraj moje price nije sretan jer je nema vise sa nama  :Crying or Very sad:  ... al svejedno opet cu ici tamo, bila sam kod njih dva puta ( na stazu kratko i sad nedavno na vjezbama) i zbilja su svi ok. meni je npr. i dr. jukic super koju nitko ne spominje. e, a djecja soba malo drukcija prica, iskreno nisam bila prezadovoljna jednom sestrom, al recimo na vjezbama sam namjerno pricala s njom i gledala ju kak postupa sa bebicama i stvarno je bila ok, ne znam, ipak to je samo tri dana. jedino sto mi se ne svidja to dohranjivanje, al iskreno mislim i vjerujem da sam u pravu, ako netko zeli dojiti, ta tri dana , odnosno noci nece mu to uspjet poremetit. ja sam imala puno problema, nije dolazilo danima, pa malo, al sam forsirala, bio je stalno na cici, a kad je spavao ja sa izdajalicom u ruci, zvala i rodin sos i uspjeli smo. mislim da je vinogradska na prvom mjestu u zg-u. sretno svima.

----------


## Mrvna

Rodila sam prije 10 dana, na porodu mi je bila doktorica Mirjana, zna li netko prezime?

----------


## mihim

ja mislim da je to dr.jukic. kak izgleda? dr, jukic je mlada,tamno smeđa simpa al na prvi pogled izgleda malo strogo, meni je super bila.

----------


## Felix

> jedino sto mi se ne svidja to dohranjivanje, al iskreno mislim i vjerujem da sam u pravu, ako netko zeli dojiti, ta tri dana , odnosno noci nece mu to uspjet poremetit.


nazalost, to je daleko od istine. samo majcina volja cesto nije dovoljna. utjecaj okoline (da li je prodojeca i da li daje prave savjete) i nadohrana bebe bocicom moze toliko poremetiti dojenje da je vrlo tesko natrag.

----------


## mihim

djelomicno se slazem, ali ja nisam pisala o okolini i ostalim cimbenicima nego o 3 noci ( po danu je beba vecinom s mamom, a na zahtjev tokom dana nose bebu na dojenje ), misim da je mama i njena volja ipak najbitnija.

----------


## Felix

slazem se da je volja jako bitna, ali nazalost nije uvijek dovoljna. 
neposredno nakon poroda, kad si puna hormona, a mozda se i oporavljas od teskog poroda, nisi uvijek spremna i sposobna izboriti se (ako treba) da bude po tvom. takodjer, ima beba kojima je nekoliko hranjenja bocicom dovoljno da pocnu ozbiljno strajkati s dojenjem (znam osobno par primjera, mama je bila jako jako za dojenje, ali nije uspjelo).

----------


## mama mima

sad da pitam sve mame koje su to puno duze od mene 
ja trebam rodit  01.08 
i od kad su operirali cistu ispred lijevog jajnika odlucila sam da je dr.Lepušić moj čovjek i zahvaljujuci  njemu između ostalog cu za par mjeseci biti mamek
nesto sto me istodobno uveseljava i brine,ali to je valjda normalno....
zanima me dal ja mogu trazit  da me porodi doktor koji mi vodi trudnocu,buduci da moj doktor radi u vinogradskoj 
i dal se ikako moze utjecat na to da suprug bude u rađaonici samnom? 
znam da su mi pricali da za to trebaju posebne dozvole nesto......
eto 
hvala svim mama  :Razz:

----------


## vedrunjela

u vinogradskoj suprug moza biti s tobom pri porodu. naravno, pod uvjetom da se porod ne zakomplicira i da suprug nije bolestan. koliko ja znam, nisu potrebne nikakve posebne dozvole, ni potvrde. sto se tice prisustva lijecnika, mislim da se na to ne moze utjecati. tko je dezuran, taj je i pri porodu...

----------


## Cubana

Ja to gledam iz svoje pozicije, iz kojeg razloga bih se digla u 3 u noći i došla nekoj rodilji na porod. Il si moramo biti jako dobri ili...

----------


## lasica

_anchie76 uklonila krajnje neprihvatljiv post_

----------


## ivy

> _anchie76 uklonila krajnje neprihvatljiv post_


dobro ,ne bih ja baš bila takav crnjak. isto sam puuno vremena provela u vinogradskoj, istina da svašta mi progutamo jer nam je takav i cijeli zdravstveni sustav, ali ima jedan postotak ljudi koji se zbilja trude

možda nam se _anchie76 editirala neprihvatljiv izraz_ čine takvima jer smo pune hormona, željne djeteta za koje znamo da ga hrane s bočicom i da tu ne možemo ništa...al opet stvari su se u par godina promijenile, može se dobiti dijete na zahtjev, neke sestre su se maknule sa nule u znanju o dojenju i sl.

što se pedijatrije tiče, čula sam da je glavna pedijatrica napisala brdo knjiga, a tek je nakon niz godina sad prvi puta u praksi..možda odatle zavrzlame

sve u svemu ja znam dosta dobrih sestara i doktora tamo...

----------


## mihim

dobro, lasica, agdje bi ti preporucila? ja sam rodila ne tak davno u sm i dojila svoje dijete. po tom tvom znacilo bi da nitko ko je tamo rodio nece dojiti, a nije uopce tako, evo sestricna samo doji i hrpa cura koje znam. ruzno ce zvucat, al isto tak ja znam neke zene kojima se neda dojit ( zvuci nevjerojatno nama koje smo za dojenje, ali je nazalost istinito ), npr. frendica od moje rođakinje je lagala svima da doji da ju nebi osuđivali, a ona je rkla da je to naporno, " ko bi ga dojio svaka dva sata pa se jos izdajao jer ima puno mlijeka pa da ne dobije mastitis ", znam jos primjera al da ne duljim. lakse je na nekog svalit krivnju, nego se malo mucit

----------


## mihim

a osoblje, nisam ni ja bila odusevljena kad sam rodila. al poslje sam imala priliku bit s njima u sobi dok rade i nije tak crno kak pricas. i to ovisi od osobe do osobe, tko mi garantira da svaka sestra u petrovoj il bilo di drugdje pere ruke, ili tko zna dal su ih ove u sm oprale, pa ne peru ih u nasim sobama.

----------


## Neroslava

> ak ne namjeravate dojiti i ako vam pašu intervencije na porodu odite u SM.inače ne preporučujem.jako "bolnička" bolnica,bebe su im doslovno zadnja briga na svijetu...


Ja stvarno ne znam o čemu ti pričaš. Možda su se stvari drastično promjenile od kad si bila tamo, ali onda bi bilo fer da napišeš kolko su stara tvoja iskustva.

Ja sam u rujnu '08. provela 3 tj. u Vinogradskoj i imam samo pohvale za sve doktore i sestre i sestre za bebe. Svaki podoj dolaze u sobe i pitaju treba li kome pomoć oko dojenja. Kad odnose bebe pitaju 'jel beba dojila, jel vam naišlo mlijeko...''. Ako ti je beba uspavana, bljucka, neznaš ju namjestit ili šta god, možeš bez frke pozvonit na zvonce i tražit pomoć oko dojenja. Ako ti se beba razbudila tek pred kraj podoja, možeš to reć sestri koja je došla po bebe i ostavit će ti ju na prsima dok ne pokupi svih ostalih 60 beba (ja i moje cimerice tražile smo to više puta). Ak su ti prepunjene sise, sestre ti hoće popipat i savjetovat trebaš li samo masirati, malo izdojiti ili staviti hladne obloge. Meni su jednom prilikom čak donijeli bebu prije rasporeda jer je bio gladan (naravno da nisu morali, ali je bio niske porođajne težine i nisu ga htjele pustit da gladuje - tolko o tome da su im bebe zadnja briga na svijetu). Da, nadohranjuju ih po noći, ali se može tražit pedijatricu da ti bebu nose na zahtjev. Ili to čak predloži i dežurna sestra (primjer druge moje cimerice kojoj mali opetovano nije htio jest u 'predviđeno' vrijeme podoja) - i to ne Zila, već jedna od tih inkarniranih Sotona, jel.

----------


## mama mima

> Ja to gledam iz svoje pozicije, iz kojeg razloga bih se digla u 3 u noći i došla nekoj rodilji na porod. Il si moramo biti jako dobri ili...


ili se to moda dobro plati  :Smile: 
imam pregled u srijedu i kad smo prije 2mjeseca pricali doktor je reko da postoji i opcija da me on porodi ali da cemo o tome za koji mjesec 
budem njega pitala 
 :Smile: 

ali hvala na info  :Smile:

----------


## mihim

neroslava, slazem se u svemu, i meni su isto ostavljali malenog dulje!  :Smile:

----------


## jujasica

@lasica - tvoji su postovi postali stvarno govor mržnje i mislim da nitko ne zaslužuje takve komentare, pogotovo ne ekipa u SM... očito si ti imala loša iskustva, ali mislim da su svi na ovom forumu već odavno to shvatili... ovo je sad postalo jaaaako ružno i ne znam kako možeš napisati da su ti ljudi _neprihvatljiv izraz_ užas!!! nadam se samo da ove cure, koje se odlučuju za rodilišta, tvoje postove neće shvatiti ozbiljno...  :Sad:

----------


## mihim

> @lasica - tvoji su postovi postali stvarno govor mržnje i mislim da nitko ne zaslužuje takve komentare, pogotovo ne ekipa u SM... očito si ti imala loša iskustva, ali mislim da su svi na ovom forumu već odavno to shvatili... ovo je sad postalo jaaaako ružno i ne znam kako možeš napisati da su ti ljudi _neprihvatljiv izraz_??? užas!!! nadam se samo da ove cure, koje se odlučuju za rodilišta, tvoje postove neće shvatiti ozbiljno...


 i ja se to nadam.

----------


## anchie76

Lasice, tvoj post je obrisan.  Takav govor mrznje nema mjesta na nasem forumu i ako se tvoje pisanje na taj nacin bude ponovilo, bit ces udaljena s foruma.

Mozes biti ljuta, mozes pisati CINJENICE, ali ne mozes vrijedjati, siriti mrznju i generalizirati.

----------


## noklica

danas sam saznala da ce 31.8. biti godinu  dana od kada je poginula svima draga babica-sestra Karmela iz radaone.. ja sam u totalnom soku, ta zena je bila divota i takva podrska za vrijeme poroda... puna razumijevanja.....   :Sad:

----------


## mina30

Ima li nekih novosti iz Vinogradske u vezi roominga? Trebam roditi iza nove godine i prvi put sam rodila u Osijeku gdje je apsolutni rooming-in pa mi je nezamislivo da drugi put dijete ne bude sa mnom  :?  A kao sto ovdje neki kazu da je vinogradska najbolje rodiliste u zg, mogu samo reci majko mila kakva su ostala?!

----------


## ivy

> Ima li nekih novosti iz Vinogradske u vezi roominga? Trebam roditi iza nove godine i prvi put sam rodila u Osijeku gdje je apsolutni rooming-in pa mi je nezamislivo da drugi put dijete ne bude sa mnom  :?  A kao sto ovdje neki kazu da je vinogradska najbolje rodiliste u zg, mogu samo reci majko mila kakva su ostala?!


u vinogradskoj ti (jedino ak je nešto novo) uz najbolju namjeru nema mjesta u sobama za krevetić. žena zna biti toliko da su umjesto stola u svaku sobu stavili i četvrti krevet, a nekad su i na hodnicima
bebu nemaš od 11 navečer do 5 ujutro, a za ovo ostalo vrijeme se možeš dogovoriti za dojenje na zahtjev, ako je sa bebom sve u redu.
ovo zadnje kažem jer se moj mali rodio sa 2700g i nisu mi dali dojenje na zahtjev jer kao nema on snage da posiše toliko koliko mu treba :/

----------


## srecica

> Ima li nekih novosti iz Vinogradske u vezi roominga? Trebam roditi iza nove godine i prvi put sam rodila u Osijeku gdje je apsolutni rooming-in pa mi je nezamislivo da drugi put dijete ne bude sa mnom  :?  A kao sto ovdje neki kazu da je vinogradska najbolje rodiliste u zg, mogu samo reci majko mila kakva su ostala?!


*mina30* ako se ne varam jedino na SD imas "totalni" rooming-in (pisem pod navodnicima jer bebe cini mi se odnose ujutro na kupanje/pregled, za Vinogradsku iz iskustva moje sogorice znam da nema te mogucnosti.
Varazdin ima totalni rooming-in   :Wink:

----------


## mina30

Procitala sam zakon o pravima pacijenata, i mislim da cu traziti da me slijedeci dan puste kuci, to imama pravo po zakonu, a nemam pravo po zakonu traziti da dijete bude sa mnom, katastrofa   :Rolling Eyes:  . Ili ako ima neki pravilnik molim vas da mi date link ili me uputite.

----------


## Anemona

Uvijek za Vinogradsku imam samo riječi hvale. I za dr. Košec, meni je čak i Ivičević bio super, i Herman, i pedijatrica Tumbri, ... ma meni su svi ostali u lijepom sjećanju.
Samo još uvijek ne znam ime doktorice koja mi je bila na porodu, a zanima me. Mlada, niža, mislim da je imala crvenkastu ravnu kosu do uha i naočale. Bila je ona i dr. Košec (dan poroda - nedjelja), pa ako netko zna ime dr. neka mi napiše.

----------


## noklica

opis pedijatrice odgovara doktorici Starčević... ona je nama bila..... i stvarno je milo stvorenje. Meni su se svidjele sve pedice koje su bile u viziti. Imale su ok odnos prema ženama i uvijek davale sve informacije i odrađivale što ih se molilo. 
Ma Ivičević samo voli zastrašivati, ali ga nitko ozbiljno ne shvaća, inače čovjek je dosta požrtvovan, sjećam se kada su imali strku radi jedne žene koja je rađala on je digo sve na noge trčali su da spase nju i bebicu do sale, došla je žena 5do12. Stvarno sam se šokirala koliko si je čovjek dao truda i kako je jurio po odjelu i brzo odreagirao.
Imaju oni super šefa koji je dobar organizator posla i skupio je dobru ekipu. A sad, kad se i dese problemi bože moj, to je zbilja život koji nam ne nosi svima uvijek najbolje.....

----------


## Anemona

> opis pedijatrice odgovara doktorici Starčević... ona je nama bila..... i stvarno je milo stvorenje. Meni su se svidjele sve pedice koje su bile u viziti. Imale su ok odnos prema ženama i uvijek davale sve informacije i odrađivale što ih se molilo. 
> Ma Ivičević samo voli zastrašivati, ali ga nitko ozbiljno ne shvaća, inače čovjek je dosta požrtvovan, sjećam se kada su imali strku radi jedne žene koja je rađala on je digo sve na noge trčali su da spase nju i bebicu do sale, došla je žena 5do12. Stvarno sam se šokirala koliko si je čovjek dao truda i kako je jurio po odjelu i brzo odreagirao.
> Imaju oni super šefa koji je dobar organizator posla i skupio je dobru ekipu. A sad, kad se i dese problemi bože moj, to je zbilja život koji nam ne nosi svima uvijek najbolje.....


Mislim da ona nije pedijatrica, nego ginekolog (bila je na porodu cijelo vrijeme), pa valjda nije dr. Stračević.  :? 
Zna netko?

----------


## Mamica Anica

[quote="
DR. Batas. ona sad radi u bolnici Bračak.

----------


## TAMARIS11

curke zanima me dal još porađa dr. kuna i kakav je? Jel netko u zadnje vrijeme rodio kod dr. bolanče i kakav je on? Čula sam za pozitivne komentare vezane za obojicu al baš me zanimaju najnovija iskustva.

----------


## Anemona

[quote=Mamica Anica][quote="
DR. Batas. ona sad radi u bolnici Bračak.[/quote]
Vidiš, vidiš, meni se učinilo da sam ju jednom vidjela na Bračaku. Da li možda znaš kako se zove?  :D
Ona radi na Bračaku u trudničkoj ambulanti, ili?

----------


## mina30

> Uvijek za Vinogradsku imam samo riječi hvale. I za dr. Košec, meni je čak i Ivičević bio super, i Herman, i pedijatrica Tumbri, ... ma meni su svi ostali u lijepom sjećanju.
> Samo još uvijek ne znam ime doktorice koja mi je bila na porodu, a zanima me. Mlada, niža, mislim da je imala crvenkastu ravnu kosu do uha i naočale. Bila je ona i dr. Košec (dan poroda - nedjelja), pa ako netko zna ime dr. neka mi napiše.


I ja sam shvatila iz gore navedenih postova da je porod svima bio ok, da su ginekolozi super i da je najbolje roditi u vinogradskoj, horor nastupa poslije kad ti nadohranjuju dijete i ne daju ti ga vidjeti satima, barem tako kazu moje poznanice koje su tamo rodile. To moze biti strasno nekome tko je sa prvim djetetom bio non-stop ili nekome tko jako zeli dojtiti a stalno mu donose dijete nahranjeno adaptiranim, ako nekome to nije bitno onda je vinogradska zaista savrseno rodiliste.

----------


## Mamica Anica

ne znam kako se zove. meni je također bila u vinogradskoj na porodu  i prekrasna je. radi u trudničkoj ambulanti na bračaku.

----------


## mihim

*mina30* nadohrana ni meni nije ok, al navodno se moze trazit preko dana dojenje na zahtijev, a ovo da bebu ne vidis satima, nije istina, jedino prek noci, s tim da sam ga ja znala imat do ponoci i donesu ga ponovo oko 5, a preko dana su bebice uglavnom u sobi, imas vremena pojest i otusirat se i kad je pokazivanje ih nemas, i to je to.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uvijek za Vinogradsku imam samo riječi hvale. I za dr. Košec, meni je čak i Ivičević bio super, i Herman, i pedijatrica Tumbri, ... ma meni su svi ostali u lijepom sjećanju.
> Samo još uvijek ne znam ime doktorice koja mi je bila na porodu, a zanima me. Mlada, niža, mislim da je imala crvenkastu ravnu kosu do uha i naočale. Bila je ona i dr. Košec (dan poroda - nedjelja), pa ako netko zna ime dr. neka mi napiše.
> 
> 
> I ja sam shvatila iz gore navedenih postova da je porod svima bio ok, da su ginekolozi super i da je najbolje roditi u vinogradskoj, horor nastupa poslije kad ti nadohranjuju dijete i ne daju ti ga vidjeti satima, barem tako kazu moje poznanice koje su tamo rodile. To moze biti strasno nekome tko je sa prvim djetetom bio non-stop ili nekome tko jako zeli dojtiti a stalno mu donose dijete nahranjeno adaptiranim, ako nekome to nije bitno onda je vinogradska zaista savrseno rodiliste.


A čuj horor ili ne, ne znam. Meni su bebu nosili na dodatne podoje na moj zahtjev i po dogovoru s pedijatricom. Ja bih prva željela da su bebe stalno s mamama i nadam se da će se to do mojeg slijedećeg poroda promijeniti.
Imala sam gestacijski dijabetes i neke komplikacije u trudnoći, pa sam trudnoću dosta rano počela voditi u Vinogradskoj, jer sam smatrala da su najbolji u dijelu koji je meni bio bitan. I dalje smatram da su najbolji, ali za drugi porod bih željela da je beba sa mnom u sobi. I tu sam onda u velikom raskoraku što izabrati???

----------


## ivy

> I dalje smatram da su najbolji, ???


vidiš i mene je operirao dr. Ivičević, pa mi je ostavio komad posteljice (na carskom!)
tak da ti je to sve izgleda stvar sreće

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  I dalje smatram da su najbolji, ???
> 
> 
> vidiš i mene je operirao dr. Ivičević, pa mi je ostavio komad posteljice (na carskom!)
> tak da ti je to sve izgleda stvar sreće


Naravno, ja sam napisala svoje subjektivno mišljenje, nemam nikakve znanstvene dokaze za isto, nego se jednostavno *ja* kod njih osjećam najsigurnije, kao što uvijek postoji mogučnost da netko ne bi ušao u Vinogradsku pa pod cijenu života, jer ih smatra totalnim shitom. (Sve su to subjektivna mišljenja temeljena na vlastitom iskustvu).

----------


## Rency

> curke zanima me dal još porađa dr. kuna i kakav je? Jel netko u zadnje vrijeme rodio kod dr. bolanče i kakav je on? Čula sam za pozitivne komentare vezane za obojicu al baš me zanimaju najnovija iskustva.


znam da je kuna gore,a sad ti nisam ziher dal je na porodima  i sve lijepo mogu reci za tog doktora.dr bolanca je gore i porađa, isto tako jedan drag i otvoren doktor.
babice su super,posebno Željka.(ona mi je bila na prvom porodu),i sad se nemrem sjetit  imena babice koja me drugi put poradala aaaa :? ima kosu do brade sv.smedu pa ako netko zna...
ma ja imam sve pohvale.i mene je smetalo da nadohranjuju al mi smo jako dobro cicali bez obzira na nadohranu tak da se nisam puno opterecivala,sve u svemu meni je bilo gore okej

----------


## TAMARIS11

rency hvala, čini se da su u vinogradskoj svi uglavnom ok. brinu me neka pitanja pa bih htjela nekome ko je stvarno stručan i susretljiv. drago mi je ako su bolanča i kuna takvi, imam preporuke za obojicu, zato neznam kome...

----------


## ivy

> rency hvala, čini se da su u vinogradskoj svi uglavnom ok. brinu me neka pitanja pa bih htjela nekome ko je stvarno stručan i susretljiv. drago mi je ako su bolanča i kuna takvi, imam preporuke za obojicu, zato neznam kome...


¸
i jedan i drugi su na glasu kao ok. dobra ti je i doktorica Košec, ima puno iskustva i ljubazna je

----------


## Rency

ja da biram isl bi kod dr.bolance jel za njega 100% znam da je na porodima pa s te strane.a opet nikad ne znas kad ti moze krenut porod i ko je taj tren u bolnici.ja sam jedino izbjegavala Ivcetica,mada mi je na kraju dosao kad sam radala al nis nije morao oko mene .
sam je vikao tiskaj, tiskaj
jako sam  brzo rodila pa je babica sve sama odradila bez doktora :D 
uhh kad se sjetim kako sam brzinski rodila, iznenadila sam  i sebe i njih.  :Grin:

----------


## noklica

ja kad slusam iskustva stvarno moram zakljuciti da svatko od nas ima svoje dozivljaje. Meni je dr. Kosec neljubazna i katastrofa.

----------


## ivy

> ja kad slusam iskustva stvarno moram zakljuciti da svatko od nas ima svoje dozivljaje. Meni je dr. Kosec neljubazna i katastrofa.


ima svojih onakvih i ovakvih trenutaka, no kada je frka, zovu nju

----------


## noklica

naravno da ju zovu kad je ona sefica uz Hermana...... ali da ima lijep odnos prema zenama, nisam bas primjetila...... na mene se izderala kada me u viziti pritisnula na trbuh nakon carskog a ja sam jauknula jer me splasila posto je to napravila bez najave i iznenada s ledenim rukama i onda me jos oprala da sta tako skacem da me nece ubiti...... ma kad mi tak netko komentira fuj......

----------


## iirraarraa

zanimaju me iskustva o dr.Lepušiću? 
 i ako je bio tko kod njega u klinici njegovoj na Maksimiru?

----------


## RinaS

Je l ima nesto novo vezano za Vinogradsku?

----------


## katjenka

Evo friško! Prije 7 dana u Vinogradskoj drugi carski(prvi put u Austriji). Došla s planom poroda, predivna babica Blaženka Sumpor i cijelo osoblje! Operacija je boljela kao na živo i to ne mogu shvatiti jer je prvi put bila apsolutno bezbolna! Babica mi je držala dijete na cici sat vremena i nije se dala smesti od osoblja koji nisu dali duže od 10 minuta. Mali je odmah uhvatio cicku. Uzela sam apartman koji je 100 eura po danu tako da sam imala rooming in za bebicu gotovo od jutra do mraka. Zbog toga mi je i mlijeko brže došlo, zbog toga sam bila mirnija. Inače tamo nemaju roominga i bebe dovoze svakih oko tri sata ali kada sam čula to plakanje i zapomaganje beba koje su bile bez stalnog kontakta majki srce mi je pucalo! Zamjerka jedina pedijatrima koji nemaju sluha za djecu tamo i skoro pa silom ih odnose, prigovaraju majkama zbog mlijeka(doživjela), jako su svisoka i ponašaju se da znaju bolje od mame. Meni je jedna htjela silom oteti dijete jer kao moraju biti na promatranju od ponoći do pet ujutro ali sam se zaprijetila svim i svačim ako ga dirne. Prijetili su mi se i nadohranom bez obzira na mlijeko i to me je taj dan baš obeshrabrilo! Ali nisam se dala, borila sam se za malog kao lavica! Nakon bolne operacije odmah su me, na moj zahtjev smjestili u sobu, muž i dijete cijelo vrijeme sa mnom. Drugi dan sam dobivala injekcije syntocinona za stezanje maternice koje su me ubijale pa sam ih odbila i doktori su me podržali. Naime kako je malac vukao mlijeko tako sam osjećala i kontrakcije tako da ne razumijem zašto potreba za tolikim kljukanjem injekcija. U Austriji nisam primila nijednu i sve je bilo ok. Predzadnji dan sam si sama skinula zavoj i počela mazati kantarionovim uljem kao i nakon prvog CR i bilo mi je puno lakše. Inače kao i nakon prvog carskog, odmah drugi dan dok sam šetala stavila sam si blagi steznik i olakšala si bolove za 50 posto. Predlažem vam da se borite za sebe i svoje bebice svugdje u uvijek kada osjetite da nešto nije kako treba. Nitko vam neće pomoći osim vas samih jer se radi po režimu od prije 50tak godina. Opet svaka čast divnim sestrama koje su mi bile podrška i utjeha! E da, otišla sam dan prije doma na moj zahtjev jer sam se osjećala ok i mislim da bolnica nije prava okolina za majku i bebu! Po meni sve pohvale sestrama i ginekologinji Vesni Košec, a pedijatrice i pedijatre hitno na obuku o humanosti i lijepom ponašanju. Čula sam i priče o njihovom dogovoru s proizvodjačima AD da uzimaju postotak sebi u djep za svako dijete koje navuku na AD, a meni je to odvratno i pomisliti da postoje takvi Mengele-i i dan danas.

----------


## Gaja

Moje iskustvo iz vinogradske je suprotno katjenkinima ... iako stoje pohvale svim sestrama osim jednoj za bebe s pletenicama koja malo nervozna, ali i pohvale pedijatrima .... koji su sa toliko strpljenja i pažnje odgovarali na pitanja moje cimerice čije je dijete bilo u inkubatoru. 
Ove priče o dogovorma s proizvođačima AD su pomalo smiješne, jer i da je tako ... kako će u konačnici pedijatar dokazati proizvođaču da je neko dijete navukao na AD....  Ono kaj ja mislim je da oni niti bilo tko u par dana ne mogu navući dijete na AD koliko god to nastojali, ako postoji snažna volja kod majke da doji svoje dijete.

----------


## Medica

Katjenka, igrom slučaja znam tko si i znam sve o tvom boravku u VG...
Ovaj cijeli tekst neću komentirati jer puno toga tu nije istina (pa čak i onaj dio da malog nisi dala, jer jesi), samo ću prokomentirati ovu tvrdnju da se u rodilištima radi po "režimu od prije 50 godina", i to od nekog tko je totalni medicinski laik. Daj razmisli samo o jednoj sitnici- kolika je bila perinatalna smrtnost prije 50 godina, a kolika je sada? I daj se stavi u poziciju dežurnog osoblja- da ti imaš 50-ak novorođenčadi (koja su sva tempirane bombe što se tiče razvoja bolesti ukoliko one krenu, a znaci su najčešće tako suptilni da ih mame ne moraju i ne znaju prepoznati) pod nadzorom i odgovornošću, da li bi ih ipak voljela imati pred očima par sati dnevno, ili bi ih sve razaslala po sobama i ne ih vidjela?

----------


## Nika

> I daj se stavi u poziciju dežurnog osoblja- da ti imaš 50-ak novorođenčadi (koja su sva tempirane bombe što se tiče razvoja bolesti ukoliko one krenu, a znaci su najčešće tako suptilni da ih mame ne moraju i ne znaju prepoznati) pod nadzorom i odgovornošću, da li bi ih ipak voljela imati pred očima par sati dnevno, ili bi ih sve razaslala po sobama i ne ih vidjela?


Ne razumijem ovaj dio, molim te objasni što to znaći imati novorođenčad na oku, o kojoj se novorođenčad radi?
Jel bolnica ima rooming in pa odnosi djecu u tim noćnim satima iz nekog razloga? Nisam shvatila.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Ono kaj ja mislim je da oni niti bilo tko u par dana ne mogu navući dijete na AD koliko god to nastojali, ako postoji snažna volja kod majke da doji svoje dijete.


možeš imati ne znam koliku volju, ali ako se desi konfuzija bradavica jer dijete siše na dudu, bit će to vrlo težak problem. nije stvar u "navlačenju" na adaptirano, problem je u tome što adaptirano ide kroz dudu koju se sisa potpuno drugačije nego bradavicu.

----------


## vještičica

> možeš imati ne znam koliku volju, ali ako se desi konfuzija bradavica jer dijete siše na dudu, bit će to vrlo težak problem. nije stvar u "navlačenju" na adaptirano, problem je u tome što adaptirano ide kroz dudu koju se sisa potpuno drugačije nego bradavicu.


 Prema mom iskustvu, ne uvijek.
Šmizla je sisala i jela nadohranu. Mali isto. Ni jedno nije imalo problem sa načinom sisanja - i bocu i sisu jeli su na isti, ispravan, način. Problem je bio nedostatak pomoći sile gravitacije kad je u pitanju podoj. Prosto rečeno - iz sise valja povući i namučiti se, a iz flašice curi i na najmanji stisak.
Al' smo se izborili, i opet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## Stijena

dogovori pedijatara i proizvodača adaptiranog nisu nikakva tajna
meni je moj ginekolog koji je dugo radio u vinogradskoj sam rekao da su imali izdašne "donacije" od jednog proizvođača
koliko flašica može utjecati na kasnije dojenje već je rečeno, a ja sam to osjetila na vlastitoj koži, i to upravo u vinogradskoj. bebač je bio male porođajne težine i nikako mu nije moglo pomoći to što su ga navukli na flašicu jer je tako lakše išlo nego mučiti se i vući cicu.

----------


## Lutonjica

> i bocu i sisu jeli su na isti, ispravan, način


boca i sisa se ne mogu jesti na isti način, nikad i nikako jer su to dvije različite stvari koje sasvim različito funkcioniraju kad su u ustima. nijedna duda na svijetu nije ista kao bradavica, koliko god se reklamiralo da jesu.

ali istina je da ne mora doći do konfuzije bradavica zbog toga. i u postu prije sam napisala "AKO se desi konfuzija bradavica"

problem je što nikad ne znaš hoće li tvom dojenju smetati ta duda ili neće. a ako zasmeta, onda je to velik problem.

----------


## katjenka

Poštovana Medika, o nekakvim stvarima apsolutno ne trebam razmišljati a to je da ću ja sigurno prije prepoznati kako nešto nije u redu s djetetom, nego jedan pedijatar i sestra ili dvije na 60tero djece koliko ih je tad bilo! Svaka čast na bolničkim dostignućima od prije 50god do danas. I meni i mojoj bebi je pomogao carski i da nema tog zahvata ne bi bilo ni mene ni njega, ali da se može bolje i da se treba poštovati majka i njene želje ako su u korist djeteta i njih oboje onda bi trebali imati više sluha. Uostalom znaš gdje radiš i na što moraš zažmiriti! A o lažima i istinama ne bih jer svatko uvijek ima svoju: ja kao mama svoju, ti kao medicinsko osoblje u instituciji bolnice svoje. Svako dobro u daljnjem radu.

----------


## Boxica

ona žena koja stvarno ŽELI da joj dijete jede njezino mlijeko, tako će ga i hraniti bez obzira na sve. najjednostavnije je okriviti doktore i proizvođaće AD...

moja E. je rođena kao nedonošće u 33 tt na Merkuru i isti dan je prebačena na neonatalogiju u Vinogradsku gdje je provela slijedećih 6 tjedana...s obzirom da se mame ne mogu prebacivati s bebama, tamo je naravno hranjena na bočicu! Ja sam se doma izdajala svaka tri sata i jednom dnevno nosila mlijeko, a tako smo nastavile i doma do njezinih 6 mjeseci! nije prihvatila cicu, ali je pila moje mlijeko na bočicu!! prvih tjedan dana sam plakala od boli dok mi mlijeko nije krenulo kako treba, probala sam nekoliko izdajalica dok nisam našla onu pravu, ali uspjela sam u naumu!

mi smo ipak ekstreman primjer zašto moje dijete nije prihvatilo cicu, ali da će nekome smetati par hranjenja na flašicu u bolnici, čisto sumljam...no ukoliko se to desi uvijek se može povesti mojim primjerom!

----------


## Boxica

zaboravih napomenuti...svaka pohvala pedijatricama i sestrama na neonatalogiji!!!

----------


## vještičica

> boca i sisa se ne mogu jesti na isti način, nikad i nikako ...


 mogu, to zavisi od oblika dude
sve ostalo se potpuno slažem

----------


## Stijena

> ona žena koja stvarno ŽELI da joj dijete jede njezino mlijeko, tako će ga i hraniti bez obzira na sve. najjednostavnije je okriviti doktore i proizvođaće AD...
> 
> moja E. je rođena kao nedonošće u 33 tt na Merkuru i isti dan je prebačena na neonatalogiju u Vinogradsku gdje je provela slijedećih 6 tjedana...s obzirom da se mame ne mogu prebacivati s bebama, tamo je naravno hranjena na bočicu! Ja sam se doma izdajala svaka tri sata i jednom dnevno nosila mlijeko, a tako smo nastavile i doma do njezinih 6 mjeseci! nije prihvatila cicu, ali je pila moje mlijeko na bočicu!! prvih tjedan dana sam plakala od boli dok mi mlijeko nije krenulo kako treba, probala sam nekoliko izdajalica dok nisam našla onu pravu, ali uspjela sam u naumu!
> 
> mi smo ipak ekstreman primjer zašto moje dijete nije prihvatilo cicu, ali da će nekome smetati par hranjenja na flašicu u bolnici, čisto sumljam...no ukoliko se to desi uvijek se može povesti mojim primjerom!


je, to je istina i moj je bio nedonošće i u inkubatoru i izdajala sam se 10 mjeseci, ali  ne govorimo sad o tome jer to je specifičan slučaj. 
velika je to razlika od beba koje bi mogle biti dojene na zahtjev jer nisu u inkubatoru, a hrani ih se na bočicu
to, bez obzira na maminu volju da dijete hrani svojim mlijekom, može oduzeti mami i bebi priliku da dožive sve ostale blagodati dojenja

----------


## Gaja

Ne slažem nikako o namjeri doktora da navuku bebice na AD, bez obzira na donacije koje imaju ... Po meni se radi o radikalnim, a neistinitim stavovima.  Rodila sam carskim, nisam tražila da mi ga donose na podoj na zahtjev jer sam bila van sebe od postoperativnih bolova ... beba je dolazila kad i druge bebe i vjerojatno su joj u međuvremenu davali AD ... Ne smatram se zato lošom majkom, ili nepobornicom dojenja ... uz divne sestre tamo, sestru Zilu posebno, dojenje je profunkcioniralo i uspješno smo dojili dvadeset mjeseci. Kad bude, opet i uvijek Vinogradska. Hvala i pedijatrima i sestrama na neonatologiji na uspješnom startu.

----------


## lukab

moje iskustvo s Vinogradskom je predivno, nitko me nije napadao, ugnjetavao, maltretirao, sve su me uvijek pitali, Luku su odnosili i donosili kad i sve ostale bebe (sto je u principu stalno - jedino ih odnesu za nase obroke, vizitu i tih par sati po noci...)
porod je bio ok, doktor i babica su bili super, susretljivi, mogla sam se setat, skakat po lopti, sto god mi je odgovaralo... 
pedijatri su jedino bili nekako uzurbani i hladni ali sam ih vjerojatno tako dozivjela jer je s Lukom bilo sve ok pa su mi samo izrecitirali sto moraju svaki dan i to je bilo to...
i nije istina da ti guraju AD stalno... dapace, samnom u sobi je bila zena kojoj je beba uporno plakala jer ova nije slusala sestre sto joj govore za dojenje, stalno je kukala i govorila kako ona to ne moze, sestre su joj pomagale stvarno uzasno puno, imale konjske zivce (ja bi pukla davno), ali nisu maloj htjeli dat AD dok ova nije izricito rekla da ona nece dojit i da joj daju AD... i onda su tu bocicu donosile u sobu sakrivenu u svojim kutama da druge mame ne bi dobile slicne ideje
stvarno nemam zamjerke - meni je tamo bilo ok, onoliko koliko ti moze bit ok u bolnici (nisam ocekivala da cu bit u hotelu sa 5 zvjezdica)

----------


## Stijena

s obzirom da sam po drugom porodu u vinogradskoj provela punih 17 dana (a prije toga i 2 puta po 3 dana pri prvoj trudnoći) moje je iskustvo s pedijatrima što se tiče odnosa (s obzirom da mi je dijete bilo punih 17 dana na neonatologiji), nekako puno pozitivnije nego s ginekolozima, baš pri samom porodu...ali to je moje iskustvo i očito je svačije drugačije, a puno ovisi i na koga trenutačno naletiš!

što se pak tiče dohranjivanja novorođenčadi s ad, s obzirom da sam se u tih 17 dana tamo izdajala i više od 5 puta dnevno (5 puta je po rasporedu, ali izdojiti i donijeti mlijeko na neonatologiju se može u svako doba dana i noći) i sa svježe izdojenim mlijekom dolazila na dnevno hranjenje, a uredno sam dobivala bočicu s ad, pa sam uredno svaki put morala intervenirati, mislim da to možda nije toliko do neke zle namjere, ali kao i većina toga kod nas to je po meni odraz neke linije manjeg otpora. vjerujem da svakoj majci koja donese izdojeno niti ne padne na pamet da su joj u bočicu stavili ad - ja sam to primjećivala i po boji i po konzistenciji, pa sam pitala i uvijek sam dobivala odgovor da nisu znali da sam donijela (a donosila sam redovno po rasporedu, nekad i češće), tako da samo mogu pretpostavljati čime su ga hranili kad ja nisam bila u blizini, ako su to radili kad sam ja dolazila na hranjenje.
ne kažem sad naravno da se izdojeno mlijeko baca, a da se nužno hrani s ad, ali isto tako možda zbog nečije nebrige odstoji predugo u frižideru, pa se na kraju ipak i baci - nekako se ne bih začudila...

----------

